# أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح*

أخنوخ חֲנוֹך– Enoch   وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) ، هو ابن يارد وابو متوشالح من نسل   شيث (تكوين5: 18) ومعنى اسمه : تعليم – مُكرس – مؤدب – مُسْتَهلّ – مُحنك ،   وقد عاش 365 سنة [ ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه ] (تكوين 5: 24) ، إذ قد شهد  له  الوحي بأنه سار مع الله فنُقل لكي لا يرى الموت [ وقبل نقله شُهد له  بأنه  قد أرضى الله ] (عبرانيين 11: 5)​وتعبير   [ سار مع الله ] يُستخدم خصيصاً – في الكتاب المقدس – كعلامة على التقوى   العظيمة، فالسير مع الله يعني أكثر من مجرد الدعاء باسمه وتقديم العبادة   له، ولم يشهد الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم لأحد أنه سار مع الله من بعده   سوى نوح (تكوين 6: 9)، فسار مع الله هي عبارة تؤكد على   علاقة وثيقة حميمة مستمرة بلا افتراق أو انقطاع، فيها مشاركة وفاعلية   واستعداد للطاعة الدائمة، وفيها يصبح الإنسان صديقاً لله يسأله في كل شيء   والرب يُجيب، ويطلب منه والرب يُعطي، ويقرع بابه في أي وقت والرب يفتح   للتو... لأن هذه العلاقة توطدت بالمحبة واتفقت مشيئة الإنسان مع مشيئة   الله، والعين أبصرت والأُذن انفتحت على سر ملكها وإلهها القدوس الحي...

وعموماً أننا نرى أن إيمان أخنوخ وصل لقمة فاعليته بإرضاء الله وأن له ثقة في استجابة الله له ومجازاته بالشركة معه: [ بالإيمان  نُقل أخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت ولم يُوجد لأن الله نقله. إذ قبل نقله شُهد  له بأنه قد أرضى الله. ولكن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه، لأنه يجب أن  الذي يأتي إلى الله ( هنا على الأرض بالصلاة والوجود في حضرته، وهناك في السماء بالتالي للحياة معه إلى الأبد ) يؤمن أنه موجود وأنه يُجازي الذين يطلبونه   (أي الذين لهم شهوة الرجوع لله الحي كجزاء: لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع   المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً – فيلبي1: 23) ] (عبرانيين 11: 5و 6) ، وهذا يُذكرنا   بقول النبي عزاريا بن عوديد لآسا الملك ولكل الشعب: [ اسمعوا لي يا آسا وجميع يهوذا وبنيامين (أسباط اليهودية)، الرب معكم ما كنتم معه، وإن طلبتموه يوجد لكم، وإن تركتموه يترككم ] (2أيام15: 1و 2)ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : [ الإيمان   يتطلب نفساً كريمة وقوية تستطيع أن تعلو فوق أمور الحواس وتتجاوز ضعفات   وتقديرات الإنسان، لأنه من الصعب أن يصير الإنسان مؤمناً دون أن يرتفع فوق   عادات الناس ] (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في تفسير عبرانيين 11 : 3و 4) ​يقول سفر الحكمة عن أخنوخ البار: [ كان   يوجد إنسان أسرَّ الله بعمله، والله أحبه وبينما هو وسط الخطاة يحيا،   أسرع الله ونقله، أختطفه الله لئلا يلوَّث الشر فطنته أو يُزيف الغش نفسه،   لأن سحر الخُبث يطمُس الصلاح، والشهوة المتنمَّرة تقلب براءة الفكر، وإذ   تُكَمَّل (أخنوخ) في وقتٍ قصير صار كأنه أكمل زماناً مديداً لأن نفسه كانت   تُسِرُّ الرب. لذلك أسرع وأخذه من وسط الشرّ. ولكن الناس رأوا ذلك وما   فهموه ولا دخل هذا قلوبهم: إن رحمة الله ونعمته هما دائماً لمُختاريه وهو   دائماً يُلاحظ قديسيه ] (سفر الحكمة من السبعينية 4: 10 – 15)


عموماً  نجد أن  أخنوخ البار المحب لله ظهر اسمه في أكثر من موضع وعلى الأخص في  العهد  الجديد ن في لوقا 3: 37 ؛ عبرانيين 11: 5 – 6 ؛ يهوذا 14 – 15 ،  وذُكر خطأ  عند بعض الشُراح والمُفسرين أنه ذُكر في سفر الرؤيا وأنه سيأتي  قبل مجيء  السيد الرب، مع أنه يُمثل عامة كنموذج حي أمام الكل، كل من يسير  مع الله  وينتظر بتوقع مجيئه حسب وعده للحياة الأبدية التي وعدنا بها ...عموماً   أخنوخ البار يعتبر مُعلماً للحكمة بالدرجة الأولى وإنساناً رؤيوياً لأنه   رأى الله ونُقل إليه ليعلن رجاء القيامة الحي، وهو يُمثل كل من يعيش مع   الله وسط كل جيل معوج يزداد الشر فيه بعنف وقوة، فهو النموذج الحي للإيمان   بالله الذي يرتفع في قوته فوق قوة الموت لأنه تساوى في قوته مع رضا الله   وحبه، فرُفع عنه حكم الموت الذي ساد على كل إنسان منذ السقوط، فنقله الله   من الفساد لعدم الفساد بقوته ن فذاق القيامة ولم يذُق الموت، وتم فيه قول   الرب: [ أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ]. فأخنوخ آمن ورأى مجد الرب ولم يرى   الموت بل عبر فوقه عبوراً بقوة صلاح الله وعمل محبته كفعل نعمه مُنح منه   لأخنوخ الذي أرضاه بالإيمان فقط، فصار علامة رجاء حي أمام الأجيال كلها   لإعلان مجد الرب وخلاصه العظيم الآتي برجاء حي بالقيامة وحياة الدهر الآتي   في نعيم مجد المسيح الرب الذي أتانا لينقلنا لملكوته الخاص في داخل الله   ...​ونحن   أيضاً الذي تمت لنا كل النبوات وأمام أعيننا ونلنا قوة عمل الله  بالتجديد،  ننظر بالإيمان مجد الرب فنتغير ونتغير من مجد إلى مجد كما من  الرب الروح  حتى نبلغ تلك الصورة عينها (2كورنثوس 3: 18)، ونجد أن القديس  بولس الرسول  قدم أخنوخ للعبرانيين ليشهد لهم وسط السحابة عن إمكانية إرضاء  الله ونحن  وسط العالم الشرير، وذلك حينما يبلغ الإيمان حد الموت ويفوقه،  فإيمان  أخنوخ كان أقوى من الموت لأنه أحب الله وأرضاه، والمحبة كالإيمان  أقوى من  الموت، لأن الإيمان هو الثقة بما نرجوه من جهة العودة لله، ويقين  انتظار  مواعيد الله الصادقة أي أن كل الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود  (أي  الكائن بذاته وحاضر بقوة نعمته ومجده) وأنه يُجازي (بالحياة الأبدية  معه)  الذين يطلبونه .​ولكل   من يتحجج بشر هذا الزمان وأنه وسط جيل لا يقدر أحد فيه أن يحيا لله ولا   يستطيع احد أن يصنع البرّ أو يحيا بالوصية ويُرضي الله في المسيح ويتشبع   بقوة عمل نعمته، فليُصغي لكلام القديس يهوذا الرسول حينما تحدث عن شر آخر   الأيام وأظهر أخنوخ كمثال قائلاً: [ وتنبأ   عن هؤلاء أيضاً أخنوخ السابع من آدم قائلا هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات   قديسيه. ليصنع دينونة على الجميع ويُعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال   فجورهم التي فجروا بها وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة   فجار. هؤلاء هم مدمدمون متشكون سالكون بحسب شهواتهم وفمهم يتكلم بعظائم ،   يُحابون بالوجوه من أجل المنفعة.
وأما أنتم أيها  الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقاً رسل ربنا يسوع  المسيح. فإنهم  قالوا لكم أنه في الزمان الأخير سيكون قوم مستهزئون سالكين  بحسب شهوات  فجورهم. هؤلاء هم المعتزلون بأنفسهم نفسانيون لا روح لهم. وأما   انتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح   القدس. و احفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة   الأبدية. وارحموا البعض مميزين. وخلصوا البعض بالخوف مختطفين من النار مبغضين حتى الثوب المدنس من الجسد.
و  القادر أن  يحفظكم غير عاثرين و يوقفكم أمام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج.  الإله الحكيم  الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان الآن وإلى  كل الدهور  آمين ] (يهوذا 14 – 25)​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح*

ملحوظة هامة جداً   ، شيع خطأ عن أن أخنوخ سيأتي في الألف سنة المذكور عنها في سفر الرؤيا   وسيظهر هو وإيليا النبي في الأزمنة الأخيرة قبل المجيء الثاني، وهذا من   تفسير وشرح بعض الكنائس الغير تقليدية نقلاً عن كتابات منسوبة للقديس يوحنا   الدمشقي في القرن السابع، وهذه التفسيرات لا علاقة لها بسفر الرؤيا   نهائياً لا من بعيد ولا من قريب، ولإثبات ذلك هذه هي الآيات كلها التي   ذُكرت عن أخنوخ في الكتاب المقدس ولم يُذكر شيئاً عن مجيئه او ظهوره قبل   مجيء الرب ثانية، بل ولم يوجد له ذكر في ولا آية واحدة في سفر الرؤيا :
+ وعاش يارد مئة واثنتين وستين سنة وولد أخنوخ (تك 5 : 18)
+ وعاش يارد بعدما ولد أخنوخ ثماني مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات (تك 5 : 19)
+ وعاش أخنوخ خمساً وستين سنة وولد متوشالح (تك 5 : 21)
+ وسار أخنوخ مع الله بعدما ولد متوشالح ثلاث مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات (تك 5 : 22)
+ فكانت كل أيام أخنوخ ثلاث مئة وخمساً وستين سنة (تك 5 : 23)
+ و سار أخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه (تك 5 : 24)
+ أخنوخ ، متوشالح ، لامك (1اخبار 1 : 3)
+ لم يُخلق على الأرض أحد مثل أخنوخ الذي نُقل عن الأرض (سيراخ 49 : 16)
+ أخنوخ أرضى الرب فنُقِلَ وسيُنادي الأجيال إلى التوبة (سيراخ 44 : 16)
+ بن متوشالح بن أخنوخ بن يارد بن مهللئيل بن قينان (لو 3 : 37)
+ بالإيمان نُقل أخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت ولم يُوجد لأن الله نقله إذ قبل نقله شُهِدَ له بأنه قد أرضى الله (عب 11 : 5)
+ و تنبأ عن هؤلاء أيضاً أخنوخ السابع من آدم قائلاً هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه (يه 1 : 14)

​__________________
مراجع الموضوع :
1 - القاموس الموسوعي للعهد القديم المجلد 3 والمجلد 7
2 - معجم اسماء الأعلام في الكتاب المقدس
3 - المجموعة الكتابية (2) في شرح الكتاب المقدس - اسفار الشريعة - (1) سفر التكوين - الخوري بولس الفغالي
4 - شرح سفر التكوين - سفر البدايات - إصدار دير القديس انبا مقار 
5 - لسان المتعملين - قاموس تحليلي عبري عربي
6 - قاموس عبري عربي - ي قوجمان
7 - فهرس الكتاب المقدس
8 - دائرة المعارف الكتابية
9 - تفسير عبرانيين للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح*

وبالنسبة لموضوع إيليا الرب نفسه وضحه في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 قائلاً :
7- و بينما ذهب هذان ابتدا يسوع يقول للجموع عن يوحنا ماذا خرجتم إلى البرية لتنظروا أقصبة تُحركها الريح.
 8- لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا أإنساناً لابساً ثياباً ناعمة هوذا الذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم في بيوت الملوك.
 9- لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا أنبياً نعم أقول لكم و أفضل من نبي.
 10- فأن هذا هو الذي كتب عنه ها أنا أُرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك.
 11- الحق أقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت السماوات أعظم منه.
 12- ومن أيام يوحنا المعمدان إلى الآن ملكوت السماوات يغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه.
 13- لأن جميع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنبأوا.
 14- *وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن ياتي*.
 15- من له أُذنان للسمع فليسمع.

______________
وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً (مت  17 :  10)
فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء (مت  17 :  11)
و لكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا ، كذلك ابن الانسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم (مت  17 :  12)
ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعُصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً (لو  1 :  17)

ولنُلاحظ جيداً هذا الكلام وننتبه إليه مع العلم أن لم يُذكر اسم إيليا  النبي ولا أخنوخ على الإطلاق ولا حتى بالإشارة إليهما في سفر الرؤيا كما  يدَّعي البعض ويفسرون حسب ما سمعوا من صغرهم من تعاليم بعيدة كل البعد عن  الكتاب المقدس ، وكما رأينا أن القديس يوحنا تقدم بروح إيليا وقوته وليس هو إيليا بشخصه  ، بل يحمل نفس ذات الروح وذات القوة ليُهيء الطريق للمسيح الرب كما شرح  الرب بفمه الطاهر وكتبه الرسل الأطهار القديسين بإلهام الروح في الإنجيل  ...
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 مارس 2012)

*اسمحي لي باستفسار
 واضح من الكتاب المقدس وتفسير بعض الاباء ان عودة النبيان إيليا وأخنوخ في اخر الايام ويقتلهم ضد المسيح

1- كما يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في ملحق لتفسير سفر دانيال ضد المسيح في كتابات الأباء* * 	[FONT=&quot]محاربة أخنوخ وإيليا ضد المسيح الدجال:*

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][وسيُرسل الله أخنوخ وإيليا التشبي فيُعيدان قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء، أي شيوخ المجمع إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح وإلى كرازة الرسل[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ولكنه سيقتلهما. ثم يأتي الرب من السماء كما كان شاهده الرسل القديسون صاعدًا إلى السماء، إلهًا كاملاً وإنسانًا كاملاً، بمجد وقوة، فيهلك بنفس فمه الإنسان الزائغ عن الشريعة وابن الهلاك. فلا يتوقعن أحد إذًا مجيء الرب من الأرض بل من السماء، على ما أكده لنا هو نفسه]. [/FONT][/FONT] 	*

*2- كما ذكر ايضا الانبا بيشوي في سلسلة محاضرات تبسيط الإيمان
فالله  	يحفظهما عنده لكى يشهدا للمسيح الحقيقى أمام الوحش. وقد قيل ذلك فى 	 	سفر الرؤيا "سأعطى لشاهدىَّ فيتنبآن ألفاً ومئتين وستون يوماً لابسين  	مسوحاً" (رؤ11: 3) وألفاً ومئتين وستون يوماً أي ثلاث سنين ونصف إن كان الشهر  	ثلاثين يوم فقط، لكن قد تكون هذه أرقام رمزية......ويكمل: "هذان هما الزيتونتان  	والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما تخرج نار من  	فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما، وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لا بد أنه يقتل"  	(رؤ11: 4، 5)........."وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة  	كلما أرادا. ومتى تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حرباً  	ويغلبهما ويقتلهما" (رؤ11: 6، 7) إذاً هما أحياء ولم ينتقلا 	.........."وتكون جثتاهما على شارع  	المدينة العظيمة التى تُدعى روحياً 	 	سدوم ومصر حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 8) و "مصر" ليست مصر فعلاً بل  	"تُدعى روحياً" لأن "المدينة العظيمة" حيث صلب الرب على جبل هى 	 	أورشليم القدس.. هناك سيُقتل 	 	إيليا وأخنوخ.  	وهذا يعرّفنا أن الوحش سيظهر بالفعل فى 	 	أورشليم. 


3- ايضا كما قال اكثر من بحث في هذه النقطة ومنها **الباحث 
 مجدى صادق**
من الأسفار المقدسة نعلم أنه فى نفس توقيت نزول الدجال الذى هو إبليس مستعلنا ملكا على صور ( حزقيال 28 : 1 - 17 ) ليضل المسكونة. سينزل بأورشليم القدس نبيان هما   إيليا  وأخنوخ  ابنا الزيت الواقفان أمام سيد الأرض كلها ( زكريا 4 : 11 - 3 ) اللذان اختطفا إلى السماء وسيعودان ليصلحا كل شىء بالشهادة للمسيح الذى رفضه آبائهم مثبتين أنه هو الذى تجسد وصلب وقبر وقام وسيأتى ثانيا ليدين المسكونة بالعدل. هذان هما الكنيستان الكارزتان لليهود والأمم حتى يتمما أيام شهادتهما وهى 1260 يوما ( رؤيا 11 : 3 ). هذان النبيان الواقفان أمام سيد الأرض كلها. اختطفا أحياء إلى السماء. 

وفى هذا تقول كلمة الرب عن أخنوخ وكان نبيا أمميا أنه أرضى الرب فنقل ( تكوين 5 : 24 ) وسينادى الأجيال للتوبة ( بن سيراخ 44 : 16 ) 
 

كما دعاهم أيضا بالشاهدان وتنبأ عن كرازتهم   بالمسيح   فى   الأيام الأخيرة وفقا للإعلان الإلهى القائل :  
سأعطي لشاهدي فيتنبأن ألف ومئتين وستين يوما لابسين مسوحا .. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض .. ومتي تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية والذى يشير رمزيا للملك اليونانى الجافى الوجه سيصنع معهما حربا ويقتلهما ( رؤيا 11 : 7 ) وتكون جثتيهما علي شارع المدينة العظيمة ( أورشليم ) .. وينظر أناس من الشعوب والقبائل والألسنة والأمم جثتهما ثلاثة أيام ونصفا .. ويشمت بهما الساكنون على الأرض ويتهللون ويرسلون هدايا بعضهم لبعض .. وبعد الثلاثة الأيام والنصف دخل فيهما روح حيوة من الله فوقفا علي أرجلهما وصعدا إلي السماء في سحابة ) ( رؤيا 11 : 3 - 11 ) أى على متن إحدى مركبات الكروبيم ( مزمور 18 : 10 ) ونظرهما أعداؤهما. 

4- وايضا من كتاب كتاب المسيح مشتهى الأجيال: منظور أرثوذكسي* *عودة  	أخنوخ 	وإيليا إلى  	الأرض*

* 	جاء ذلك في سفر الرؤيا إذ قال الرب:  	"وسأعطى لشاهدى فيتنبآن ألفاً ومئتين وستين يوماً لابسين مسوحاً. هذان هما  	الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب  	الأرض. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما  	تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لابد أنه  	يقتل. هذان لهما السلطان أن يُغلقا  	السماء  	حتى لا تمطر مطراً في أيام نبوتهما  	ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم وأن يضربا  	الأرض  	بكل ضربة كلما  	أرادا. ومتى تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من  	الهاوية سيصنع معهما حرباً  	ويغلبهما ويقتلهما. وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحياً سدوم ومصر حيث صلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 3-8).*
*
* 
* 	من المنطقى طبعاً أن يكون بقاء 	 	أخنوخ وإيليا 	في  	السماء 	أحياء حتى الآن هو لغرض  	الشهادة للمسيح في مرحلة حساسة من 	 	تاريخ الكنيسة. ومن المنطقى أن ينالا إكليل  	الشهادة لأنه قد "وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة" (عب9: 27).* 
[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

سلام لشخصك الحلو، كل هذه افتراضات غير مؤكده إطلاقاً وبدء تفسيرها من اليهود وموجودة في التلمود (هور إيليا وعودته، وعودة أخنوخ) ولا أذكر صفحة كام ولا في أنهي جزء لأني قراتها منذ أكثر من 10 سنوات فلو دورت في التلمود ستجد هذا الشرح الذي تلقفه يوحنا الدمشقي وكمل عليه بالصورة المسيحية التي تلقفها كثير من الشراح والذي اعتمدها بعض الطوائف الغير تقليدية، وكل هذا استنتاج بلا سند كتابي أكيد، وكلها ربط بالآيات والبعد بها عن أصلها ومفهومها الصحيح لفرض لم يقوله الكتاب المقدس، لأن كل هذا الافتراض جاء بسبب عدم معرفه كيف انتقل أخنوخ وإيليا للسماء بدون ان يموتا، وما الذي حدث بالتفصيل، ولو دخلت في تفاصيل الشراح هاتجدها متاهة كبيرة بدئت على الأخص في القرن السابع، أما الآباء القديسين أمثال اثناسيوس الرسولي والمعلمين الكبار لم يشرحوا هذا الكلام إطلاقاً لا من بعيد ولا من قريب ولم يعتمدوه...

ثم من قال أن هناك مسيح دجال !!! هذه اللفظة غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس كله، يوجد فقط ضد المسيح، وسفر الرؤيا لا ينبغي أن يُفسر بهذه الطريقة التي حسب فكر كل شخص وما يحلو له معتمداً على بعض الكتابات التي ليس لها علاقة بالآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة، وبعض الاستنتاجات مع أن الرب في الإنجيل حسم هذا كله ولا يحتاج لشرح ولا تفسير إطلاقاً ...

فسامحني يا أجمل أخ حلو كل هذه التفاسير شخصية جداً لا علاقة لها بالكتاب المقدس وغير مقنعة روحياً وحسب التقوى ومقاصد الله، لأنها فرضية تعتمد على ربط الآيات في غير موضعها، وكلمة مسيح دجال دور وفتش عنها، أن وجدتها في الكتاب المقدس والا عند آباء الكنيسة المعتبرين أعمدة فيها يبقى صححلي لكي اضبط كلامي ...*

وكلام الرب واضح وحاسم لا يحتاج لتفسير آخر :
*وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً (مت 17 : 10)
فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء (مت 17 : 11)
و لكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا ، كذلك ابن الانسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم (مت 17 : 12)
ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعُصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً (لو 1 : 17)
النعمة معك
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 مارس 2012)

*ليس من باب الجدل ولكن الحوار وفهم تفسير الايات*​ * 
 كيف اذن نفسير هذه الايات
جاء ذلك في سفر الرؤيا إذ قال الرب: "وسأعطى لشاهدى فيتنبآن ألفاً ومئتين وستين يوماً لابسين مسوحاً. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لابد أنه يقتل. هذان لهما السلطان أن يُغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطراً في أيام نبوتهما ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا. ومتى تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حرباً ويغلبهما ويقتلهما. وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحياً سدوم ومصر حيث صلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 3-8).

 ناتي لتفسير بعض الاباء 
* *1- تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب*

*. إرسال النبيين*

* 		"وسأعطي لشاهديَ فيتنبآن ألفًا ومائتين وستين يومًا لابسين مسوحًا" [3].*
*في الوقت الذي فيه يظلم العالم بسبب مجيء ضد المسيح وانتشار أضاليله، يرسل الله شاهديه "إيليا وأخنوخ" اللابسين مسوحًا، الزاهدين في أمور هذا الزمان، ليُقاوما ذاك الذي يُنَصِّب نفسه ملكًا وهو  		مترفه مع أتباعه. وقد نادى الآباء الأولون بأن الشاهدين هما إيليا وأخنوخ وفي مقدمتهم  		يوستينوس الشهيد وهيبوليتس وأغناطيوس النوراني والعلامة" ترتليان وأغسطينوس ومار أفرام السرياني والأب يوحنا الدمشقى[FONT=&quot][96].*
*يقول الأسقف هيبوليتس[FONT=&quot][97]:[إنه لأمر طبيعي أن يظهر أولاً (قبل الدينونة) سابقاه كما قال على لسان ملاخي: "أٌرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف، فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي وأضرب الأرض بلعن" (4: 5-6)].[/FONT]*
*
*
*يقول العلامة ترتليان[FONT=&quot][98] "لقد انتقل أخنوخ (تك 5: 24، عب 11: 5) وأيضًا إيليا (2 مل 2: 11) دون أن يذوقا الموت. لقد أُرجئ موتهما إذ هما محفوظان ليحتملا الموت حتى أنه بدمهما يسحقا ضد المسيح" (رؤ 11: 13).[/FONT]*
*
*
*هكذا يهب لهما الرب روح النبوة "فيتنبآن" وتكون لهما القدرة على صنع المعجزات والوعظ ومحاورة ضد المسيح وشيعته. أما فترة شهادتهما فهي 1260 يومًا إلى يوم إستشهادهما. أما فترة ضد المسيح فهي 42 شهرًا أو ثلاث سنين ونصف أيّ 1278 أو 1279 يومًا، فيبقى 18 أو 19 يومًا بين إستشهادهما وموت ضد المسيح وانتهاء مملكته.*
*
*
*أما النبيان فيصفهما الوحيّ هكذا:*
* 		1. صانعا السلام: "هذان هما الزيتونتان[FONT=&quot][99]" [4]، إذ يشير الزيتون إلى السلام والبناء، لا إلى التخريب والهدم. فكما جاءت حمامة نوح معلنة بغصن الزيتون نهاية الطوفان هكذا يعلن الروح القدس خلال الشاهدين عن حفظه للكنيسة وفرحها الداخلي وسلامها الذي لن يُنزع من قلبها. وكما حمل الشعب أغصان الزيتون متهللين بالرب داخل أورشليم ليُذبح عن عروسه، هكذا يتقدم إيليا وأخنوخ كغُصني زيتون تتهلل بهما الكنيسة المنتصرة التي تُذبح من أجل عريسها.[/FONT]*
*
*
* 		2. شاهدان للنور الحقيقي: "المنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض"[4].في شهادتهما له لا يفارقهما الرب بل يكونان على الدوام قائمين أمامه. وهذا يعطيهما الشجاعة والحكمة في خدمتيهما. يكونان كمنارتين، ونحن نعلم أن المنارة كانت في الهيكل تُضاء بالزيت الذي يشير إلى الروح القدس. هكذا لا يشهد إيليا وأخنوخ من ذاتهما، بل ينير فيهما الروح القدس روح أبيهم الذي يتكلم فيهما (مت 10: 20). أنهما بروح الرب يُعينان الكنيسة في عملها الإلهي، أيّ الشهادة للرب. فنتأكد من وعد الرب أنه ليس بالقدرة ولا بالقوة لكن بروحه (زك 4: 6) تشهد له.*
*
*
* 		3. غيوران: "وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما، تخرج نار من فمهما، وتأكل أعداءهما، وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لابد أنه يُقتل" [5].*
*هذا يذكرنا بما صنعه إيليا مع قائديّ الخمسين وجنودهما حين طلب نارًا من السماء فأحرقتهم (2مل 1: 10-12). سيتكلم الشاهدان بكلمة الله النارية التي تحرق قش البدع والهرطقات التي يبثها ضد المسيح وأتباعه، وذلك كوعد الرب لإرميا النبي: "أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تحطم الصخرة؟" (إر 23: 29)، "هأنذا أجعل كلامي في فمك نارا وهذا الشعب حطبًا فتأكلهم" (إر 5: 14). هكذا تتسلح الكنيسة دومًا بكلمة الله الناريّة التي تحرق في داخلنا قش الخطيّة وتبدد أيضًا كل قوات إبليس وتلاشي كل ظلمة.*
*
*
* 		4. يصنعان معجزات: "هذان لهما السلطان أن يغلقا السماء، حتى لا تمطر مطرًا في أيام نبوتهما. ولهما سلطان على المياه، أن يُحوِّلاها إلى دم، وأن يضربا الأرض ضربة كلما أرادا"[6].*
*يهبهما الله سلطانًا واسعًا لا كإبراز قوة أو سلطان، لكن لأجل رد النفوس وخلاص الذين انحرفوا وراء ضد المسيح. إنهما يصنعان ما فعله إيليا مع الشعب المرتد إلى عبادة الأصنام (1 مل 17-18) وما صنعه موسى بسبب قسوة فرعون.*
*شهادتهما*

* 		"ومتى تمما شهادتهما، فالوحش الصاعد من الجحيم سيصنع معهما حربًا، ويعذبهما ويقتلهما"[7].*
*الحرب قائمة طوال مدة شهادتهما، والرب حافظهما. وفي الوقت المحدد الذي يرى فيه أنهما قد تمما رسالتهما، وبقي أن يثبتاها بالاستشهاد، يسمح لضد المسيح الصاعد من الجحيم إذ يسكنه إبليس أن يغلبهما ويقتلهما.   وفي قتلهما لا تموت شهادتهما بل تتأكد أكثر فأكثر، لأنهما شهدا للحق حتى الموت. وفي قتلهما تستكين نفوس المجدِّفين ظانين أنه قد مات اللذان كانا يعذبان ضمائرهم وقلوبهم بكلمة الحق.*
* 		"وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة،التي تدعى روحيًا سدوم ومصرحيث صلب ربنا أيضًا"[8].*
*يستخدم ضد المسيح حيلاً شيطانيّة للتنكيل بهما فيترك جثتهما في الشارع لمدة ثلاثة أيام ونصف. وجاء النص اليوناني "جثتاهما" بصيغة المفرد، إشارة إلى أن ما يحدث بجثتيهما ليس عن عداء شخصي بل هو عداء ضد الكنيسة الواحدة، فإذ عملا بروح واحد نالا نصيبًا واحدًا، هو نصيب الشاهد الأمين للحق أن يُهان ويُرذل من الأشرار. لكن الله يحوِّل الشر إلى خير، فيجعل من هذا التصرف الصبياني فرصة لإعلان شهادتهما حتى يتمجد فيهما بعد قليل.*
*والعجيب أن شهادتيهما تكونان في أورشليم التي تمتعت بوجود الرب بالجسد، فإنها:*
*1. تُدعى عظيمة لا في قداستها، لكن في الشر الذي يبثه ضد المسيح هناك.*
*2. تُدعى روحيًا سدوم، إشارة إلى شدة انحطاطها وفسادها (إش 1: 10)، ومصر بسبب القسوة التي أظهرها فرعون.*
*3. وهي التي صلب فيها ربنا، فإذ سبق أن احتقرت الرب، ها هي تحتقر أولاده.*
*
 +++ ايضا تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري لهذه الايات
* * 			آيات 4،3 "و ساعطي لشاهدي فيتنبان الفا ومئتين وستين يوما لابسين  			مسوحا. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان امام رب الارض".*
* 			 الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد (أع17:14) لذك فالله لن يترك الوحش دون  			مقاومة، بل سيرسل له في عقر داره شاهدين، فبحسب الشريعة فالشهادة تكون  			بفم إثنين والشاهدين هما غالبا إيليا وأخنوخ. فإيليا وأخنوخ لم يموتا  			بعد بل إختطفا حيين إلى السماء. ونحن نعلم من نبوة ملاخى أن إيليا  			سيأتى قبل أن يأتى المسيح (ملا5:4). والشاهدين يتنبآن = أي  			يعظان عن المسيح   *
* 			الحقيقى، ويكلمان المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين عما سيأتى من أحداث ويكشفا  			كذب الوحش.*
* 			ألفا ومئتين وستين يوما =  			ونلاحظ أن مدة ال 42 شهرا هي 1278 أو 1279 يوما. وبهذا الفارق بين موت  			الشاهدين ونهاية الأيام 18 أو 19 يوما.*
* 			لابسين مسوحا =  			كما كان إيليا والأنبياء يفعلون، والمعنى أنهما لن يطلبا أمجاد هذا  			العالم، بل سيكونا زاهدين في أمور هذه الدنيا، ليقاوما ذاك الذي ينصب  			نفسه ملكا متمتعا بما في هذا العالم من رفاهية وملذات حسية.*
* 			الزيتونتان =  			راجع (زك11:4-14) حيث تقرأ عن الزيتونتان وهما زربابل  			ويشوع اللذان  			قاما ببناء هيكل الرب، وهنا نسمع عن زيتونتان أخريان عملهما الحفاظ على  			هيكل الرب (رد النفوس الضالة وتثبيت النفوس المؤمنة). وشجرة الزيتون  			نحصل منها على الزيت رمزالروح القدس، فهذين الشاهدين مملوئين من الروح  			القدس، وكل كلمة ينطقان بها هي بإرشاد منه، وكذلك كل قوتهما مستمدة  			منه. كما قيل في (زك6:4). "لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحى قال رب  			الجنود". والشاهدين سيدعوان العالم ليعرف المسيح تاركا الوحش ومن  			يستجيب يؤمن بالمسيح ملك السلام سينعم بالسلام الداخلى.*
* 			المنارتان =  			بوعظهما وتعليمهما وحياتهما والنعمة التي فيهما سيكونان نورا  			للعالم،يشهدان لله. وهما يستمدان نورهما من زيت النعمة الذي يملأهما،  			أليسا هما زيتونتان أي مملوئان من زيت النعمة (كانت الإضاءة في ذلك  			الوقت تتم عن طريق منارة مملوءة زيتا ولها فتيل يتم إشعاله).*

* 			آية 5 "و ان كان احد يريد ان يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما وتاكل  			اعداءهما وان كان احد يريد ان يؤذيهما فهكذا لا بد انه يقتل".*
* 			هذا ما فعله إيليا قبل ذلك. والمعنى أن الشاهدين سيكون لهما قوة جبارة.*

* 			آية 6 "هذان لهما السلطان ان يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطرا في ايام  			نبوتهما ولهما سلطان على المياه ان يحولاها إلى دم  وان  يضربا الارض  			بكل ضربة كلما ارادا".*
*  نصفها الأول فعله إيليا من قبل والنصف الثانى فعله موسى في مصر. ولكن  			بسبب أن في سلطانهما أن يحولا الماء إلى دم كما فعل موسى، قال البعض أن  			الشاهدين هما إيليا وموسى وهذا لا يعقل، فموسى مات والكتاب يشهد على  			موته، فما معنى أن يقوم ليموت ثانية، وبولس الرسول يقول "وضع للناس أن  			يموتوا مرة" (عب27:9). إذا لا معنى أن يموت موسى مرتين. الأكثر منطقا  			أن يكون الشاهدين هما إيليا وأخنوخ اللذان لم يموتا حتى الآن، لأنهما  			متى تمما خدمتهما سيموتا (آية 7). ونلاحظ أن الشاهدين سيكون لهما قوة  			غير عادية وسيقوما بعمل معجزات غير عادية، فهما أمام قوة شيطانية  			جبارة، ولابد لمقاومتها من قوة غير عادية يعطيها الله لهما.*
* 			 فأولا: الله لا يبقى نفسه بلا شاهد.*
* 			وثانيا:  كما يقول بولس الرسول "حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا"  			(رو20:5). *
* 			وقد تكون النار التي تخرج من فمهما نارا حقيقية وقد تكون قوة إقناع  			بفساد الوحش ومن يتبعه. هما سيكون لهما سلطان عظيم في عقوبة الأشرار  			حتى يمكن أن يقنعوا البسطاء الجهال. وقد يكون تحويل الماء لدم حقيقى  			ليعطش الناس فيعودوا لله.*

* 			آية 7 "و متى تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حربا  			و يغلبهما ويقتلهما".*
* 			الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية =  			أى بقوة الشيطان الذي من الهاوية بعد أن تم حله (رؤ3:2). يغلبهما =  			أى يتمكن من قتلهما بعد أن كانوا هم لهم الغلبة عليه ونلاحظ أن الله  			سيحفظهما كما حفظ المسيح حتى تمم عمله. وبعد أن تمم المسيح عمله  			أُسْلِمَ للصلب، هكذا هذين النبيين سيسلمان للموت بعد أن ينهيا عملهما.  			وموتهما لا يعنى ضعف الله، وإنما الله بموتهما وقيامتهما أمام الجميع  			سيعلن قوته بالأكثر ويدين من قتلهما، وهذا ما حدث في قصة إقامة لعازر،  			فالمسيح لم يشفه حتى يقيمه من الموت، وتصير قصة إقامته من الموت فيها  			إعلان عن     			ألوهية المسيح.* 

* 			آية 8 "و تكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحيا سدوم  			و مصر حيث صلب ربنا ايضا".*
* 			 من وحشية الوحش وأتباعه أنهم سيتركون جثتى الشاهدين في الشارع ليراهما  			الجميع، ففي هذا إعلان عن قوة الوحش وسيادته وإنتصاره.*
* 			على شارع المدينة العظيمة.. حيث صلب ربنا أيضا =  			إذاً هي أورشيلم جغرافيا. *
* 			التى تدعى 			روحيا سدوم = سدوم ليس اسمها الحقيقى، بل إن الخطية  			السائدة فيها هي خطية سدوم أي  			الشذوذ الجنسى.  			ومن المعروف أن خطية  			الشذوذ الآن هي خطية منتشرة جدا. ونفهم من (دا37:11) أن ضد المسيح  			سيكون غالبا من الشواذ جنسيا إذ قيل عنه أنه "لن يبالى بشهوة النساء"*
* 			ومصر =  			خطايا مصر *
*1.[FONT=&quot]  			 			الكبرياء.[/FONT]* 
*2.[FONT=&quot]  			 			إضطهاد شعب الله وإذلاله.[/FONT]* 
*3.[FONT=&quot]  			 			العناد في كبرياء مع إزدياد الضربات. فمع كثرة ضربات الله ضدها بيد  			موسى لم تتب. وخطايا الوحش وأتباعه هي هي نفسها فقد قيل عنه ذلك في رؤ  			21،20:9 وهذا يعنى عدم الإستفادة من الضربات وهو سيضطهد شعب الله في  			كبرياء.[/FONT]* 
*
*
*
*
*3- ايضا تفسير الكنيسة القبطية
* *ع3:  لما كانت مدة سطوة الشر أى  الدجال هى ثلاث سنوات ونصف، يرسل الله نعمة خاصة وقوية جدًا وهى عبارة  عن شاهدين (نبيين) يتنبأن ويعضدان الكنيسة فى المدة نفسها لأن الألف ومائتين وستين  يومًا هى نفس زمن الثلاث سنوات ونصف (بإعتبار أن السنة اليهودية 360  يومًا).*
*شاهدىَّ : ترى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فى تفسيرات آبائها أن هذين  الشاهدين هما "إيليا وأخنوخ" إذ لم يمت كلاهما بل اختُطِفَا إلى  السماء وسوف يذوقا الموت الجسدى فى (ع8) كما سيأتى.*
*لابسين  مسوحًا : علامة على  حزنهما لما وصل إليه الحال على الأرض وما أصاب الكثير من المؤمنين وشدة حرب الوحش  (الدجال).*

*ع4:  الزيتونتان والمناراتان : وصف  للنبيين، فالزيتون يرمز للسلام والأمان والحياة، كما جاءت  الحمامة أيام نوح تحمل غصن الزيتون دلالة على نهاية الطوفان، وهكذا المنارة أيضًا  ترمز للكنيسة الشاهدة لمسيحها بأنوار تعليمها.*
*أمام الرب  : أى أن كل ما يتكلمان به من أجل الرب ومصدره الرب وببركة ومساندة الله،  فهما لن يجاملا أحدًا فتعليمهم صريح ونقى وواضح.*
*? إعطنى يا الله روح إيليا وأخنوخ لأشهد لاسمك وأعلن حقك، فتعلو وتسمو  وصيتك فوق تجديف العالم، ولا تجعلنى أخاف أو أخشى سوى غضبك..، أعنى يا رب فإنى  ضعيف.*

*ع5:  أعطاهما الرب سلطانًا طوال زمن خدمتهما على الأرض، وأشير إلى  هذا السلطان بخروج نار من فمهما وذلك لأن الكلام  الخارج من أفواههما يأكل كل تعليم باطل أو تشكيك من الشيطان وأعوانه... وتعبير خروج  النار من كلامهما يذكرنا بما حدث بالفعل بين إيليا ومندوب آحاز الملك عندما وبخه  إيليا "فنزلت نار من السماء وأكلته هو والخمسين الذين له" (2مل1: 1-12). ولا يستطيع  أحد الاقتراب منهما إذ من اقترب منهما تكون نهايته الهلاك.*

*ع6:  من قوة سلطانهما أيضًا أن الله أعطاهما سلطانًا على إغلاق السماء أى منع  خيراتها، وهذا يذكرنا أيضًا بما صنعه إيليا من إغلاق السماء عن المطر لمدة ثلاث  سنوات ونصف (1مل17: 1) أيام آخاب الملك الشرير، وكذلك لهما سلطان وقوة الله التى  أعطاها لموسى عندما حوَّل مياه  النيل إلى دم (خر7: 20).*
*والمعنى الإجمالى للعددين (5، 6) هو أن الله أعطاهما سلطانًا وقوة تفوق  كل قوة للبشر ليعملا ما يريدان على وجه الأرض  كلها.*
*? ألا يذكرنا هذا أيها  الحبيب بالسلطان الذى أودعه الله فى كنيسته لمغفرة خطايا التائبين من  خلال سر الكهنوت وسر الإعتراف عندما قال لرسله الأطهار "أن كل ما تربطونه على الأرض  يكون مربوطًا فى السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (مت18:  18)، فانتهز يا أخى هذه الفرصة واستمتع بهذا السلطان لتنال مغفرة الله ومكانًا فى  السماء.*

*ع7:  تمما شهادتهما : أى نهاية  المدة المحددة من قبل الله لنزولهما ومقاومتهما للشيطان  وشهادتهما.*
*الوحش  الصاعد من الهاوية : الشيطان  نفسه بكل قوته وسلطانه، والهاوية  أى الجحيم هى مكان ملكه وسلطانه وإشارة واضحة لطبيعته.*
*يصنع حربًا  ويغلبهما : بعدما رأى  الشيطان ما صنعه هذان النبيان،  أُعطِىَ له  وبسماح من الله أن يستجمع كل قوى الشر ويتمكن من قتل النبيين، ولكن سلطانه محدود  فهو على الأجساد فقط دون الأرواح، ولنتذكر قول ربنا "لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون  الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها" (مت10: 28).*

*ع8:  المدينة العظيمة : عظيمة فى  أعين الشر والأشرار لأنها ترمز لسلطان الشيطان وأعماله فيها.*
*تدعى روحيًا  : تشبه أو ترمز إلى.*
*سدوم ومصر  : رمزت سدوم ومصر قديمًا للممالك الوثنية الشريرة التى قاومت  الله.*
*حيث صلب  ربنا : بالطبع صلب المسيح بأورشليم ولكن لأن المعنى روحى فالمقصود بالمعنى  العام للآية أن الشر الكامن فى العالم الرافض لله والذى صلب بشره رب المجد، معتقدًا  انتصاره عليه، هو نفسه ذات الشر الذى قتل هذين النبيين.*
*
*
*4- ايضا تفسير توفيق فرج  نخلة كلية الإكليريكية - مطرانية شبرا الخيمة*​​ *
*
* الشاهدان (رؤ11: 3 14)*
*من  هما؟: *
*إيليا  وأخنوخ: إيليا: " هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجئ يوم الرب اليوم العظيم  المخوف " (ملاخي4: 5). تم هذا الكلام معنويا بمجئ يوحنا المعمدان (مت11: 14) لأنه  جاء بروح إيليا (لو1: 17) أي بأسلوب إيليا، وسيتم حرفيا أيضا بمجئ إيليا قبل مجئ  يوم الرب العظيم.*
*هما  إيليا وأخنوخ: الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض (رؤ11: 4) "وهذا  ينطبق عليهما، لأنه في وقت كتابة السفر كانا قائمين أمام الله يتمتعان بالحياة  الكاملة جسدا ونفسا وروحا، ورسالتهما تكون على أسلوب رسالتي إيليا وموسى (فتح السفر  المختوم للقس إبراهيم سعيد). 
*
*
*
*وهناك  من يقول إيليا وأخنوخ (المدخل للأنبا موسى ص69) لأن إيليا وأخنوخ هما الشخصان  اللذان لم يعاينا الموت (وضوح الرؤيا للقمص عبد المسيح ثاوفيلس النخيلي ص271  سنة1971)*
*
*
*ويعتقد  البعض أن الشاهدين هما موسى وإيليا: لهما سلطان أن يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر  (إيليا: يع5: 17، 18) وعلى المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم (موسى: خر7: 19). ولكن الرأي  الأول هو الأرجح. *

*نبوتهما: 1260 يوما أي ثلاثة ونصف سنة وهى مدة حكم الدجال. المسوح:  الانسحاق. زيتونتان: رمز السلام. منارتان: رمز الحكمة وإرشاد التابعين. *
*تخرج  نار من فمهما: إشارة إلى غيرتهما. وهذا يذكرنا بالنار التي أحرقت الخمسين رجلا  وقائدهم (2مل1: 9، 10). وإلى النار التي نزلت من السماء وأكلت المحرقة (1مل18: 38).  وهذا لا يحدث حرفيا (رؤ11: 5). ولكن الوحي يقصد أن هذين الشاهدين ينذران الناس  بجرأة. تخرج نار من فمهما: إشارة إلى الحجج النارية القوية التي لا تقف أمامها  ادعاءات النبي الكذاب (وضوح الرؤيا للقمص عبد المسيح ثاوفيلس النخيلي). *
*ملاحظات: *
*1 – "  وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحيا سدوم ومصر حيث صلب ربنا  أيضا " (رؤ11: 8). *
*المدينة العظيمة هي أورشليم حيث صلب ربنا. دعاها روحيا (سدوم) من حيث  اشتهار فسادها وفسقها زمن الوحش ودعاها (مصر) من حيث مقاومتها واضطهادها لشعب الله.  *
*2 –  إقامة الشاهدين (11: 11): بسلطان الله وليس بسلطانهما وحتى لا يظن أحد أنهما يقومان  بفعل شيطاني، سمع صوت من السماء (رؤ11: 12). 
*
*
*
*5- تفسير الانبا موسي*
*ما  سمات الشاهدين؟ *
*"  يلبسان المسوح " رمز الأنسحاق والدعوة للتوبة وهما " زيتونتان " رمز السلام والحياة  " ومنارتان " رمز الحكمة وارشاد التابعين، وهما " قائمتان أمام الرب " رمز المركز  السامى وإشارة إلى مصدر إرسالهما. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما  وتأكل أعداءهما: نار الكلمة والأحكام الإلهية.. بل " لا بد أن يقتل " أى أن يهلك  نتيجة عدم طاعة الرب " وهما يغلقان السماء، ويحولان المياة إلى دم ويضربا الأرض بكل  ضربة " علامة السلطان الواسع الممنوح لهما من الله فى السماء والأرض والبحر.  *
*من  هما الشاهدان؟ *
*تختلف  الآراء، فهناك من يقول هما موسى وإيليا؟ (لأن موسى هو الذى حول البحر إلى دم،  وإيليا هو الذى أغلق السماء وأحرق الجنود)، وهناك من يقول بل هما أخنوخ وايليا  لأنهما صعدا أحياء، وسيعودا للشهادة والأستشهاد، وهناك من يرى أنهما رمز للكارزين "  أثنان خير من واحد " (جا 4: 9) أى أنه ستكون هناك كرازة فى آخر الأيام. *
*موتهما وقيامتهما: *
*يصنع  الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية فى البوق الخامس حربا مع هذين الشاهدين ويقتلهما بسماح من  الله، ويتصور أنه انتصر عليهما نهائيا، فيطرح جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة "  التى تدعو روحيا سدوم ومصر حيث صلب ربنا ".. وواضح أن الكلام هنا شفرى والمدينة  العظيمة هنا هى كلمة " مملكة الشر فى العالم " سواء كانت قلعة الوثنية أو اليهودية  أو الألحاد.. الخ. *
*وقد  اشار إليها بسدوم حيث الشر والدينونة الإلهية، وبمصر حيث استعبد بنو إسرائيل لدى  فرعون، واعتبر هذا كله بمثابة صلب للمسيح " لأنه فى كل ضيقهم تضايق، وملاك حضرته  خلصهم " (أش 63: 9). *
*ويشمت  سكان الأرض والأشرار، ويرسلون الهدايا لبعضهم البعض لأن الشاهدان كانا قد عذباهم  بكلمات التوبيخ الإلهى. *
*حتى  متى بقيت الجثتان فى العراء؟! ثلاثة أيام ونصف.. نفس الرقم الذى يشير إلى النقصان "  والوضع المؤقت ".. إن هزيمة الحق هى هزيمة مؤقتة تأتى بعدها النصرة الأكيدة، بل هى  هزيمة لهدف سام فى مقاصد الله. *
*وبعد  هذه الفترة المؤقتة التى سيعود فيها الشيطان بعد أن يحل من سجنه، يدخل روح حياة فى  الشاهدين، فيقفا على أرجلهما، ويقع خوف عظيم على كل الناظرين ثم يسمع الكل صوتا  عظيما من السماء يقول لهما: " اصعدا إلى ههنا ".. فصعدا إلى السماء فى السحابة  والكل يبصرون المشهد المجيد المخيف. *
*ومع  هذا المشهد تحدث زلزلة رهيبة تهدم عشر المدينة التى رفضت أن تعطى ربنا حقه فى  العشور، ومات سبعة الآف نفس، عكس السبعة الآف ركبة التى لم تنحن لبعل أيام إيليا..  (وينقلب الوضع) وهلك الأشرار، وتزكى الأبرار!!. *
*وهكذا  صار الباقون فى رعب عظيم ومجدوا إله السماء. 
*
*
*[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

*جاء  ذلك في سفر الرؤيا إذ قال الرب: "وسأعطى لشاهدى فيتنبآن ألفاً ومئتين  وستين يوماً لابسين مسوحاً. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام  رب الأرض. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما  وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لابد أنه يقتل. هذان لهما السلطان أن  يُغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطراً في أيام نبوتهما ولهما سلطان على المياه  أن يحولاها إلى دم وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا. ومتى تمما  شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حرباً ويغلبهما ويقتلهما.  وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحياً سدوم ومصر حيث  صلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 3-8).*

*من  المنطقى طبعاً أن يكون بقاء أخنوخ وإيليا في السماء أحياء حتى الآن هو  لغرض الشهادة للمسيح في مرحلة حساسة من تاريخ الكنيسة. ومن المنطقى أن  ينالا إكليل الشهادة لأنه قد "وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك  الدينونة" (عب9: 27).

*اي منطق يقصده الكاتب يا ترى وكيف وصل لهذا المنطق، وايه هو إكليل الشهادة اللي هايخدوه يا ترى !!! هل لأن لازم الناس تموت مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة، فلابد من أن ياتي إيليا وأخنوخ ليموتا !!! يعني هو الله عجز أنه يتصرف !!! وهل يُريد أن يقول لأن الله خطفهم وحفظهم ليوم موتهما مرة أخرى على الأرض فلازم حسب المنطق يأتوا ليموتا مرة أخرى، أي منطق هذا يا ترى !!! وبأي روح يكون هذا الكلام، هل الله يأخذ أحد ليحفظه ليوم الموت مرة أخرى بعد أن اراحه من الأرض وشرورها !!! هل نُفسر الكتاب المقدس بهذه الطريقة الفكرية الحرفية بدون إعلان واضح، وهل سمعنا في كلام الله كله على مستوى العهدين أن الله سيأتي بهما ليموتهم ثم يحيهم !!! هل ده عمل إلهي أم شغل الناس التي تميل نحو كلام الإنسانية المقنع الخالي من برهان الروح والقوة !!!

عموماً أخنوخ وإيليا حالة استثنائية وكلام القديس بولس الرسول كان عن الحلات العامة وليست الخاصة التي لا نستطيع ان نفصل فيها طالما لم يكن هناك إعلان واضح ومحدد لها وكلها افتراضات واستنتاجات من الناس لا يستطيع أحد البت فيها بكل هذا التأكيد، ثم ألا يقدر الله ان يغير طبيعة أجسادهما في طرفة عين !!! ومين يقدر يقرر ما لم يقرره الكتاب المقدس، ثم مين اللي يأكد أن الشاهدين هما أخنوخ وإيليا مع أن *الرب بفمه الطاهر قال للتلاميذ إن إيليا اتى وكان يقصد يوحنا المعمدان الذي أتى بروح إيليا ولم يعرفه اليهود* ... 

عموماً هذا التفسير غير مؤكد ويعتبر *اجتهاد شخصي* لا يُعتمد عليه إطلاقاً، لأن تحوير المعاني لتتناسب مع فكرنا وشرحنا لا يُصح إطلاقاً، والموضوع ده دوخ الشراح وأدخلهم في مهاترات بعيدة كل البعد عن القصد منها تماماً ... فليتنا لا نهتم بما هو غير نافع لنفوسنا وبعيد عن مقاصد الله، *وعموماً انا غير معترض على أي أحد يميل نحو أي تفسير، ولكن اعترض فقط على أن إيليا سيأتي مرة أخرى لأن الرب حسم الموضوع وقال أنه اتى ولم يعرفه اليهود، وهو يوحنا المعمدان الذي أتى بروح إيليا، ومستحيل أصدق أحد على وجه الأرض أن يقول عكس ما قاله الرب، فنحن لا نُعلِّم إلا بما يتفق مع تأكيد الكتاب المقدس، أما ما هو غير مؤكد ويعتمد على إثباتات الفكر الإنساني ومنطقه لا تناسبني أنا شخصياً ودائماً ما لا أعتد بها إطلاقاً حتى لو كان كاتبها أعظم الآباء*، ولا أنصح أحد أن يأخذها بمحمل التأكيد، ممكن الاطلاع عليها ولكن لا يُعتد على أنها التعليم الصحيح حسب التقوى والتقليد الكنسي .... وأشكرك على اهتمامك وردك يا أجمل أخ حلو وسامحني على الإطالة، كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع آمين​


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

طبعاً يا أجمل أخ حلو كل هذا الكلام على عيني وعلى راسي بس كلام الرب يسوع واضح كالشمس بالنسبة لموضوع إيليا أنه يرد قلوب الآباء والأبناء وكل هذا عن ظهور الكلمة المتجسد، راجع القديس أثناسيوس وشرحه وكيرلس الكبير ستجد الكلام مختلف عن كل ما أحضرته، لأن كل هذا أصله الاعتماد على التلمود اليهودي وهو بعيد عن رأي الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة .... وأنا لا أميل لهذه التفسيرات لأنها خارج ما قاله الرب بنفسه وهو الذي حسم الأمر ...​


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

*من  هما الشاهدان؟ *
*تختلف   الآراء، فهناك من يقول هما موسى وإيليا؟ (لأن موسى هو الذى حول البحر إلى  دم،  وإيليا هو الذى أغلق السماء وأحرق الجنود)، وهناك من يقول بل هما  أخنوخ وايليا  لأنهما صعدا أحياء، وسيعودا للشهادة والأستشهاد، وهناك من  يرى أنهما رمز للكارزين "  أثنان خير من واحد " (جا 4: 9) أى أنه ستكون  هناك كرازة فى آخر الأيام.

*هذا هو الأمر كله لأنك لن تجد اتفاق في هذا على الإطلاق، كل واحد استنتج اسماء مختلفة ولم يوجد من يستطيع أن يحدد من هما فعلاً !!! وهذا كفيل أن يثبت لك أنها كلها اجتهادات شخصية فقط لا غير​


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

عموماً مش عارف ازاي هذه الآيات عدت على كل هؤلاء وما معناها إن كان الرب نفسه حدد أن إيليا قد جاء الذي هو يوحنا المعمدان: [ ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعُصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً ] (لو 1 : 17) 
___________________
وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً (مت 17 : 10)
فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء (مت 17 : 11)
و لكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا ، كذلك ابن الانسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم (مت 17 : 12)
​


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

على فكرة يا أجمل أخ حلو انا عارف انك مش بتجادل بل بتستفسر وعايز نوصل للحقيقة معاً لكي تنضبط الأمور
وعايز أقول أن هذا الاجتهاد صرف النظر عن صحيح أم لا فهو لن يضر أو يُفيد المهم نأخذ ما نتعلمه لكي نحيا 
وما من مانع الميل لأي راي طالما لا يوجد راي فاصل في بعض الكلمات والشروحات
ولا يوجد ما يُخالف الإيمان ، النعمة معك
​


----------



## Twin (11 مارس 2012)

*ما تنقلوا الموضوع لقسم الشبهات .... لذيادة الأفادة للجميع*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 مارس 2012)

*طيب ممكن اعرف ما هو التفسير الابائي لهذه النصوص
جاء ذلك في سفر الرؤيا إذ قال الرب:

 "وسأعطى لشاهدى فيتنبآن ألفاً ومئتين وستين يوماً لابسين مسوحاً. هذان هما الزيتونتان والمنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض. وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما تخرج نار من فمهما وتأكل أعداءهما وإن كان أحد يريد أن يؤذيهما فهكذا لابد أنه يقتل. هذان لهما السلطان أن يُغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطراً في أيام نبوتهما ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحولاها إلى دم وأن يضربا الأرض بكل ضربة كلما أرادا. ومتى تمما شهادتهما فالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية سيصنع معهما حرباً ويغلبهما ويقتلهما. وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحياً سدوم ومصر حيث صلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ11: 3-8).
*


----------



## aymonded (11 مارس 2012)

سلام لشخصك الحلو 
*أولاً*: أرجو التركيز في هذه الفقرة لأنه مكتوب في آخرها [ *وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحياً سدوم ومصر حيث صلب ربنا أيضاً* ] يعني الكلام بيركز على المفهوم الروحي وليس الحرفي !!!! لأن الرب لم يُصلب لا في سدوم ولا في مصر !!! وكيف تُطرح جثتهما على شارع المدينة العظيمة سدوم ومصر في الوقت نفسه، ولو قلنا مثلاً أن الآية بتقول سدوم ومصر وحيث صُلب ربنا (أي أنه يقصد في أورشليم) كيف تطرح جثة أثنين في ثلاثة بلدان !!! يعني المعنى الحرفي في الكلام يعمل ألف مشكلة أصلاً !!!

*ثانياً*: الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس كيرلس الكبير والقديس باسليوس وغيرهم الكثيرين لم يفسروا سفر الرؤيا ولم يشرحوه، ربما استخدمو بعضهم بعض الآيات بمعنى روحي أو فيما يخص الدفاع عن لاهوت المسيح الرب فقط، ولم يتطرقوا لتفسيره وشرحه، وكل من شرحوه هم بعض الآباء الغير معتبرين ولم يتفق فيهم أحد على تفسير محدد، فكل واحد *يميل لرأي مختلف وبخاصة في هذه الفقرة*، لأن البعض قال أن الزيتونتان ترمز لليهود والأمم الذين ستخرج منهما الشهادة، وكلام كثير جداً ومطوَّل، *ومختلف من شخص لآخر* لا أستطيع أن أكتبه هنا لطوله الشديد ويحتاج ترجمة مجهدة جداً لي، وكل كتب تفسير سفر الرؤيا اختلف فيها الكثيرين اختلاف شديد لا نستطيع تحديده أو نميل لرأي محدد فيه، وهناك عموماً مدرستان للتفسير، مدرسة تشرح وتفسر في الإسخاتولجي أي التفسير المستقبلي وبالغت في التفسير جداً، وأحياناً تعتمد على الحرف والتجميع ما بين الفكر اليهودي والفكر المسيحي وفي كل فترة تختلف وجهات النظر في الشرح والتفسير، وتظهر في كل زمن اختلافات ونظريات جديدة تنفي سابقتها والبعض أكد والبعض نفى، وأخذ البعض بينقل من كتب الإخوة بلاموس...

والمدرسة الأخرى شرحت سفر الرؤيا بالالتزام بالعصر الرسولي والحديث عن مشكلة الكنيسة في هذا الوقت منذ تحقيق التجسد الإلهي ومشكلة الكنيسة مع الرومان وانهيار الامبراطورية الرومانية، وقالت ان الوحش هو الإمبراطور وصورة الوحش المجلس الإمبراطوري، وهناك بعض الألفاظ المستخدمة من الثيمورا وهو علم تحوير الألفاظ عند اليهود واستخدمتها بعد ذلك الكنيسة، ووجهة نظر هذه المدرسة عموماً أنها تقول أن الكنيسة تحت الاضطهاد فلماذا يقول لها الرب ما سيحدث بعد 2000 أو 3000 سنة، مع الحفاظ على أن سفر الرؤيا ممكن أن تحدث أحداث مشابهه له، وأيضاً بيتكلم عن انتهاء الأزمنة من جهة شر الأيام الشديد، وركزت على المعنى الرمزي وليس الحرفي بالمعنى اليهودي ...

وعموماً حتى من خلال التفسيرات التي أنت كتبتها فلم يتفق أحد فيها على هل المقصود موسى وأخنوخ، والا إيليا وأخنوخ، وكل واحد بيميل لرأي مختلف عن الآخر ويشرح أسبابه، لذلك كما يفضل الكثيرين هو عدم الخوض في التأكيد على شخصيات بعينها، مع الاعتبار بكلام المسيح الرب الذي تكلم عن إيليا أنه قد أتى، لذلك رفض الكثيرن أن يكون إيليا هو المقصود بالكلام، بقولهم *كيف نتغاضى عن كلام الرب الواضح في الإنجيل الذي لم يؤكد على مجيء إيليا مرة أخرى لأنه هو يوحنا المعمدان الذي ظهر بروح إيليا ليعد الطريق أمامه*، ونحن نؤكده خلاف ما قاله الرب، لأنه لم يقل الرب أنه سيأتي مرة أخرى حينما سأله التلاميذ عن إيليا، فلو لم يسأل التلاميذ الرب وأجاب ما كنا أكدنا أن إيليا أتى وهو يوحنا الذي ظهر بروح إيليا... 
وسفر الرؤيا نفسه، لم يقل ويُشير لشخصيات معينه، مع أنه من السهولة جداً يذكرهم ويتكلم عنهم مباشرة، مثلما تكلم عن الكنائس وأساقفتها بكل وضوح، فلماذا جعل الأمر كما هو بدون ذكر اسماءهم، ما الضرر في ذكر اسماءهم مباشرة !!! 
فهذه التفسير كلها تُعتبر *تأويل للكلام حسب ميل كل واحد وفكره الشخصي*، ولا يوجد ما يؤكده في الكتاب المقدس ككل، والنبوات في العهد القديم كانت تتكلم عن مجيء المخلص ولم تتكلم عن المجيء الثاني وأواخر الدهور إلا في حدود معينة فقط كما أعلنا الرب يسوع للتلاميذ وهو جالساً معهم يتحدث عن الأيام الخيرة ...

وعموماً الأدب الرؤيوي له طريقه في الشرح والتفسير والفهم (وقد كتبنا عنه في المنتدى)، ولا ينفع شرحه بهذه السهولة الذي تناقلها الكثيرين بدون الرجوع لقول الرب عن إيليا أو فتح وشرح ختوم سفر الرؤيا نفسه، لأن فيه اشياء غامضة كثيرة ولا يوجد من الآباء المعتبرين شرح مفصل عن هذا السفر، لذلك لا نستطيع ان نميل لرأي ما، لأنها كلها آراء تعتبر شخصية جداً أكثر منها ملزمة في التعليم، وكل واحد يميل للرأي الذي يجده مناسب، *مع الاحتفاظ أننا لا نميل لرأي آخر على خلاف ما حدده الكتاب المقدس*، فطالما قال الرب يسوع بنفسه *أن إيليا قد أتى أي يوحنا المعمدان الذي أتى بروح إيليا*، *إذن الأمر قد حُسم* لأن الرب قال ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينتقص من كلامه أو يُزيد تحت أي حجة أو تفسير أو استنتاج مهما ما كان حتى لو كان أحد الرسل، لأن الرب هو الرأس والكل تحته يخضع ويقبل كلمته بدون أن يزيد شيئاً أو ينتقص شيئاً ويختم على كلماته ويقول آمين ويصمت، *لأننا لا نضع تفسير ورأي ونقبله وهو يخالف كلمات الرب بنفسه* ... النعمة معك
​


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية  والاستاذ aymonded
قام بشرحة بطريقة سهلة وسلسة  احييه عليها 
واعتذر انى ارد  على الموضوع بعد  مرور شهور  


انا كتبت فى هذا الموضوع مقال  ولى وجهة نظر  مختلفة ,, قد لا تروق لكثيرين من اخوتى  فى المنتدى 
وهذة هى المقال 
​

من هم الشاهدان فى سفر الرؤيا مجدى dd.dy


من كتاب سيناريو الحرب العالمية الثالثة
ومجئ الرب يسوع

تاليف مجدى dd.dy 

الشاهدان


ونعود للبوق السادس مرة اخرى فهناك احدث لم نتناولها فيما سبق ففى اثناء الحرب العالمية الثالثة والتى كان من ابطالها ( المهدى ) الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية ... والوحش الثانى ( النبى الكذاب ) الذى توج نفسه ملك على اسرائيل والعالم ... وفى خلال هذه الفترة كان الصراع دائر بين الشاهدان والنبى الكذاب قبل تتويجة وبعد تتويجة , واثناء الحرب استقرت الامور للنبى الكذاب فاصبح اله ونبى وملك على العالم اجمع .
ولكن الشاهدان لم يصمتا بل ظلا ينددون ويكذبون ويشككون فى النبى الكذاب .
فهيا نبحث فى تفاصيل هذا الصراع من خلال آيات سفر الرؤيا : ففى الاصحاح الحادى عشر من اية 1الى4

*1ثُمَّ أُعْطِيتُ قَصَبَةً شِبْهَ عَصًا، وَوَقَفَ الْمَلاَكُ قَائِلاً لِي:"قُمْ وَقِسْ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ وَالْمَذْبَحَ وَالسَّاجِدِينَ فِيهِ.‏2وَأَمَّا الدَّارُ الَّتِي هِيَ خَارِجَ الْهَيْكَلِ، فَاطْرَحْهَا خَارِجًا وَلاَ تَقِسْهَا، لأَنَّهَا قَدْ أُعْطِيَتْ لِلأُمَمِ، وَسَيَدُوسُونَ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا. رؤيا 11 ـ 1 : 2 )
*الملاك طلب من يوحنا ان يقيس هيكل الله والمذبح , وهذا شى معقول ان يقيس مبانى واشياء مصنوعة ولكن كيف يقيس الساجدين ... اذا عملية القياس هنا عملية رمزية .
مجدى dd.dy

فمن قبل طلب من النبى حزقيال قياس مدينة اور شليم السمائية ووصفها لنا بجميع تفاصيلها فى سفره ... وايضا يوحنا الرائى وصفها لنا فى الا صحاح 21من الرؤيا ... لكن القياس المكلف به يوحنا الرائى هو قياس الهيكل والمذبح بجانب الساجدين فى الهيكل, وهؤلاء الساجدين هم جماعة المؤمنين اى الكنيسة الارضية ممثلة فى المؤمنين بيسوع المسيح وهى رمز روحى , والدار التى خارج الهيكل والتى هى مدوسة من الامم ,ترمز الى حالة المسيحيين الاسميين الذين لا يسكن الرب يسوع فى قلوبهم بل قلوبهم يدوسها الاثم والشر والافكار الرديئة ويوما ما سيرفع الله هذا الدوس عن قلوبهم ولا ننكر ان الايات تشير ايضا الى مدينة اورشليم (القدس) وهى تحت الدوس منذ سنة 70 ميلادية ... فقد ديست من الامم لكن الهيكل والمذبح انتقل روحيا لقلب الكنيسة اى المؤمنين بالسيد المسيح ... لذلك طلب من يوحنا قياسها ... وهذه الدار المدوسه ستداس لمدة 42 شهر وهى مدة عمل الشر ... وهى نفس المدة التى جاءت مقترنة بالوحش الاول والبدع وما سبقه من الاضتهادات ... ونلاحظ ان الشهور هى مدد رمزية تخص اعمال الشيطان والوحوش والاشرار.

تيموثاوس الاولى 4:‏1 وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحًا: إِنَّهُ فِي ال‍أَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحًا مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ،


وياتى الحديث عن الشاهدان ( المنارتان والزيتونتان )المنارة تهدى السفن فى البحار (الامم) وتهدى البشر الى طريق الملكوت . 

والزيتون يرمز للسلام ... فالايمان بيسوع الرب يعطى البشر السلام الداخلى والاطمئنان مهما حدث من احداث ارضية ... والزيتونتان هما من يثبتون هذا السلام فى قلوب البشر .

وَسَأُعْطِي لِشَاهِدَيَّ، فَيَتَنَبَّآنِ أَلْفًا وَمِئَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ يَوْمًا، لاَبِسَيْنِ مُسُوحًا".‏4هذَانِ هُمَا الزَّيْتُونَتَانِ وَالْمَنَارَتَانِ الْقَائِمَتَانِ أَمَامَ رَبِّ الأَرْضِ. (رؤيا 11ـ 3 :4 )


هذان هما الزيتونتان و المنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض (رؤ 11 :



.. هذان الشاهدان يلبسان مسوحا اى زاهدين فى متع الدنيا ... وربما يقصد اسلوب الرهبان الذى بدا مع القديسين الاوائل وحتى الان ... والذى يلزم البابا الذى يجلس على كرسى الكنيسة ان يكون راهبا .
فهم زاهدون وورعون هذان الشاهدان ستكون مدة نبؤتهما الف ومئتين وستون يوما , وهى نفس مدة هروب المراة المتسربلة بالشمس فى البرية والتى ترمز للكنيسة الارضية ... فالمدة من صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء حتى مجيئه الثانى تساوى الف ومئتين وستون يوما ... او زمان وزمانين ونصف زمان ... وهى تساوى 3,5سنة بالحساب العادى وهى مدة رمزية .
اذا الشاهدان ليسوا شخصان بقدر ما هم كيانان يقيمان على الارض فى مدة تساوى مدة وجود الكنيسة على الارض وهى نفس المدة التى استغرقها دوس الامم لمدينة اورشليم . اى منذ ان انشق الهيكل عندما كان السيد المسيح على الصليب .

لوقا 21:‏24 وَيَقَعُونَ بِفَمِ السَّيْفِ، وَيُسْبَوْنَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، وَتَكُونُ أُورُشَلِيمُ مَدُوسَةً مِنَ الأُمَمِ، حَتَّى تُكَمَّلَ ‍أَزْمِنَةُ الأُمَمِ.

فهم كيانان على الارض يعملان على تثبيت الايمان المسيحى فى قلوب المؤمنين الى ان ياتى السيد المسيح فى مجده .
واظن انهما كنيستان احدهم الكنيسة الارذوثوكسية متمثله فى كنيسة مصر والثانية ربما تكون الفاتيكان لان الرؤيا تقول :
( هذَانِ هُمَا الزَّيْتُونَتَانِ وَالْمَنَارَتَانِ الْقَائِمَتَانِ أَمَامَ رَبِّ الأَرْضِ. )
فهم قائمتان من زمن وسيظلون قائمتين لميعاد .

(‏5وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَهُمَا، تَخْرُجُ نَارٌ مِنْ فَمِهِمَا وَتَأْكُلُ أَعْدَاءَهُمَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُؤْذِيَهُمَا، فَهكَذَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ. رؤيا 11ـ 5 ) 
النار الخارجة من فمهما ليست نارا حقيقية بل اقوى من النار انها الصلوات التى لا تنقطع بالتسبيح والقداسات الالهية فهناك حماية سمائية لهم حراسة فوق العادة ... وبرغم هذا لا نجد فى اى كنيسة صلاة ضد الغير او ضد العدو البشرى بل ضد سلطان الشر الشيطان فكل صلاة تحمل فى طلباتها حب المغفرة والتسامح والصلاة من القلب ان يعم الحب نفوس البشر واى بلاء يحدث لاعدائهم فمن عند الله لاجلهم لان الرب يرى ذلك خيرا للكنيسة.

(‏14لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْجُنُودِ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكُمْ تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ، هأَنَذَا جَاعِلٌ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِكَ نَارًا، وَهذَا الشَّعْبَ حَطَبًا، فَتَأْكُلُهُمْ. ارميا1_5 :14)

(6
هذَانِ لَهُمَا السُّلْطَانُ أَنْ يُغْلِقَا السَّمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ تُمْطِرَ مَطَرًا فِي أَيَّامِ نُبُوَّتِهِمَا، وَلَهُمَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ أَنْ يُحَوِّلاَهَا إِلَى دَمٍ، وَأَنْ يَضْرِبَا الأَرْضَ بِكُلِّ ضَرْبَةٍ كُلَّمَا أَرَادَا.‏ رؤيا 11ـ 6 )
هذا السلطان الذى بيدهم يشبة السلطان الذى اعطى لموسى امام فرعون مصر و سلطان ايليا فى منع المطر .
لذا كل التفاسير الموضوعة تقرن الشاهدان بالنبى ايليا والنبى اخنوخ ... لانهم صعدا احياء للسماء .
وانى اظن ان ما وضحة يوحنا فى الرؤيا عن قدرات هذان الشاهدان سوف تكون بصورة محسومة فى ايام عمل النبى الكذاب ( الدجال) فهم سوف يتصدون لدعوته وتحذير الناس منه انهم سيفضحون المسيح الدجال امام العالم اجمع من خلال وسائل الاعلام ... سيكون هناك صراع بين الحق والباطل.
ان التحدى الذى ابداة الشاهدان واتيانهم بالحجج والبراهين والتى لم يستطيع الدجال ان يرد عليها اوقعته فى مازق انهم بمثابة الشوكة فى الحلق وحانت له الفرصة عندما قامت الحرب العظمى .
هذا الصراع بين الدجال والشاهدان بدء بظهور الدجال واستمر الصراع الى ان توج النبى الكذاب نفسة ملك لليهود وجلس فى هيكل سليمان وامتلك زمام امور العالم وكان وزيره المهدى ( الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية ) لة دور خطير .
فاعلن الدجال الحرب على الشاهدان بان اوعز للمهدى (الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية) بان يقوم بالقضاء عليهم .

وسفر الرؤيا يقول:
وَمَتَى تَمَّمَا شَهَادَتَهُمَا، فَالْوَحْشُ الصَّاعِدُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ سَيَصْنَعُ مَعَهُمَا حَرْبًا وَيَغْلِبُهُمَا وَيَقْتُلُهُمَا. رؤيا 11ـ 7
لماذا يصنع معهم حربا؟؟ وكيف ؟ هذا دليل اخر على ان الشاهدان ليس شخصان يعملان بمفردهم بل هم رؤساء لجماعتين او كيانين او كنيستين... الكنيستين كانوا بمثابة قلعتين يحتمى داخلهما كثير من المؤمنين والمدافعين عن الدين المسيحى ولا نستبعد امتلاك هتان الكنيستين اسلحة للدفاع عن انفسهم ... واظن ان اثناء الحرب العالمية الثالثة تسلحت الكنيسة المصرية والتى استشعرت الاضطهاد الذى سيقع ... فاستعدت وحصنت نفسها بالسلاح لتخوض الحرب الغير متكافئة وهذا كان بمساعدة الكنيسة الغربية .... وايضا الكنيسة الغربية كانت مستعده مسبقا لانها جزء من دولة ايطاليا .
لانهم لو كانوا افراد او شخصان لقبض عليهم دون حرب ... ولن يجد المهدى صعوبة لتنفيذ غرضه ... لكن الوضع استلزم الحرب ... لان هناك من كان يدافع عن الشاهدان ويقاومون المهدى والدجال , ( وغلبهما ) وقتل كل من وجد فى الكنائس وكل من دافع عنهم ... وقتلا الشاهدان ايضا .
واخذ المهدى جثتهما وذهب للدجال حيث يقيم فى هيكله ... والاشارة فى الايات ترمز الى المدينة العظيمة اورشليم والشارع هو شارع رأيسى فى اورشليم حيث صلب ربنا يسوع المسيح .

وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيًّا سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضًا.رؤيا 11ـ 8
المدينة العظيمة هى اورشليم:
وَذَهَبَ بِي بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى جَبَل عَظِيمٍ عَال، وَأَرَانِي الْمَدِينَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ،‏11لَهَا مَجْدُ اللهِ، وَلَمَعَانُهَا شِبْهُ أَكْرَمِ حَجَرٍ كَحَجَرِ يَشْبٍ بَلُّورِيٍّ. الروؤيا21 :10

الاضطهادات


رومية 8:‏35 ‍مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَمْ ضَِيْقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ أَمْ جُوعٌ أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟

( وَمَتَى تَمَّمَا شَهَادَتَهُمَا، فَالْوَحْشُ الصَّاعِدُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ سَيَصْنَعُ مَعَهُمَا حَرْبًا وَيَغْلِبُهُمَا وَيَقْتُلُهُمَا. رؤيا11_7)

فعند اتمام شهادتهما ستحدث حرب قصيرة بين المهدى بايعاز من الدجال وبين الشاهدان (بابا الكنيسة الارثوذكسية وبابا الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ) , وسوف يغزو المهدى بجيشه روما ويدخل الفاتيكان وياخذ كنوزها ويأسر البابا ومن ناحية اخرى يقوم العرب باضطهاد المسيحين فى بلادهم واقتحام الكنائس, واسر البابا ايضا واخذ كنوز الكنائس .
ويصبح للنبى الكذاب وجود معلن ... وكانت هناك مصالحة بين الدجال وقائد امة الوحش الاول (المهدى) الصاعد من الهاوية ... فعندما اعلنت الكنيسة الحرب على الدجال وفضحة امام البشر وانه هو المعلن عنه فى الانجيل بانه النبى الكذاب وجد المهدى ان هذه اهانة موجهه لنبى والانبياء معصمون وكل من يعيب فى نبى يستوجب القتل ... وهؤلاء ابناء الكنيسة قد عابوا فى المسيح المزعوم .

متى 24:‏9 حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَ‍يَقْتُلُونَكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي.
يوحنا 16:‏2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَ‍قْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ.
مجدى dd.dy
وحرض الدجال ونفذ المهدى فى الكنائس وقتل نفوس واخذ كنوز وبابا كل من الكنيستين وارسلهما الى الدجال فى اسرائيل ... الدجال اخذ كنوز الكنائس ووضعها فى هيكل سليمان الذى اقامة اليهود منذ فترة وهو اقام فيه ليعلن للدنيا عن افكاره ويفعل معجزاته الشيطانية .
واخذ جثتى كلا من بابا الفاتيكان وبابا المرقسية والقى بهم فى ميدان وسط اورشليم (القدس) احتقارا لهم ليبين للعالم اجمع من خلال اجهزة الاعلام انه استطاع ان يقضى على كل من يخالفه فى هذا العالم وان لم يفعل هذا بيده بل بيد المهدى .
انه لم يستطيع ان يسكت الشهدان بالحجة والدليل بل بالسيف والقتل والحرب ... فهذا المحتال استغل كل الطاقات والادوات لاظهار نفسه امام العالم بانه الاقوى ... فكل معجزاته من نار تنزل من السماء وانطاق الصور امام وسائل الاعلام وامام ملاين البشر الموجودين على الارض انها وسيلة قذرة لاقناع ضعاف النفوس بانه هو من ينتظرونه وسوف يقولها (انا المسيح) لكن ماذا حدث للشاهدان :


التقنية الحديثة تلعب دورها من اذاعة وتليفزيون وكاميرات الشوارع وشبكة النت والستاليت ,,,, ان الايات تقول :
( وَيَنْظُرُ أُنَاسٌ مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ وَالْقَبَائِلِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ وَالأُمَمِ جُثَّتَيْهِمَا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَنِصْفًا، وَلاَ يَدَعُونَ جُثَّتَيْهِمَا تُوضَعَانِ فِي قُبُورٍ. رؤيا 11ـ 9 )

ولو طلب من شخص فى عصر يوحنا الرائى ان يفسرها لوجد صعوبة فى ان يفهمها قبل ان يفسرها لكننا فى عصرنا هذا من السهل على طفل فى مدرسة ابتدائية ان يفهم ان الآية تقصد انه من خلال الاجهزة والاقمار الصناعية يمكن للبشر متابعة حدث واحد فى نفس الوقت ... فمن المستحيل ان ترى كل الامم والقبائل حدث واحد بدون وسيلة ما , لانهم لا يستطيعون ان ياتوا كلهم الى مكان الحدث بل سيرسلون مندوبون عنهم ليصيوروا ما حدث ويمكن ان يروا الحدث عن طريق غيرهم خلال شاشات التلفاز والستاليت ونعود للايات مرة اخرى.

وَيَشْمَتُ بِهِمَا السَّاكِنُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَيَتَهَلَّلُونَ، وَيُرْسِلُونَ هَدَايَا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ لأَنَّ هذَيْنِ النَّبِيَّيْنِ كَانَا قَدْ عَذَّبَا السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. رؤيا 11ـ 10

كيف لشخصان ان يعذبا الارض كلها ؟؟؟......وما هو نوع هذا التعذيب ؟؟.....
ان الشاهدان بما اعطيا من فعل لايات وانزل الضربات على الارض قاما بانزال بعض الضربات على دول كثيرة ليتنبهوا لما يقولون عن المسيح الدجال.
لكن الاذان لم تكن صاغية بل نفوس حاقدة ... كانت ضربات الشاهدان تحدى للدجال وكان الدجال يحاول ان يرفع هذة الضربات عن اتباعة بكل الوسائل ... واظن انه فشل فى هذا ... لذا كانت كثير من الدول تقف ضد الشاهدان وخاصة التى آمنت بان الدجال هو المسيح الحقيقى ... وايضا مارس الشاهدان نوع اخر من التعذيب النفسى الذى هز الدجال...انهم من خلال وسائل الاعلام كانوا ينادون بان هذا الانسان ليس هو المسيح ... وياتون بحجج قوية من الانجيل وهذه العظات كانت تعمل على بلبلة افكار اتباع المسيح الدجال الذين يزدادون كل يوم ... هذا ما كان يؤرق المسيح الدجال.

ان جثتى الشاهدان وضعا فى الخلاء امام اعين كل من يريد ان يرى ... وكانت هناك افراح فى الارض ... هناك هدايا تتبادل بين رؤساء وملوك الارض مهنئين انفسهم بالتخلص من الذين كانوا يؤرقوهم .
وهؤلاء الذين من نسل المراة المتسربلة بالشمس (المسيحيين )والذين كانوا متذبذبون فى ايمانهم فكلما تكلم الشاهدان ايقظوا داخلهم الضمائر المتحيرة فيتالملون ويزداد ترددهم الى ان قُُتلا الشاهدان فتحرروا من هذا الالم النفسى .

قيامة الشاهدان
وصعودهما

مجدى dd.dy


وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما أصعدا فصعدا الى السماء فى السحابة و نظرهما أعداؤهما (رؤ11: 12)

( 11ثُمَّ بَعْدَ الثَّلاَثَةِ الأَيَّامِ وَالنِّصْفِ، دَخَلَ فِيهِمَا رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنَ اللهِ، فَوَقَفَا عَلَى أَرْجُلِهِمَا. وَوَقَعَ خَوْفٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَنْظُرُونَهُمَا. رؤيا 11ـ 11 ) 

لمدة ثلاث ايام ونصف الجثتان ملقتان فى الشارع بدون اى غطاء او ساتر هذا بامر من الحاكم الطاعى الدجال ... العابرون ينظرون اليهم ... هذا غير عدسات الكاميرات التلفزيونية والصحافية ... من جميع انحاء العالم جاءوا ليغطوا هذا الحدث وهذه الحالة الفريدة من نوعها حالة ترك جثث فى الشارع .
وحدث ما لم يكن متوقع انتهت الثلاث ايام ونصف دخل فيهم روح الحياة من الله فوقفا على ارجلهما امام كل من كان موجودا فى المكان ... يا له من مشهد مرعب تقفز له القلوب من بين الضلوع ... واثناء عودة الروح لهذه الجثث التى دب فيها العفن , كانت هناك كاميرات لبعض الجهات التليفزيونية تقوم بالتصوير بالمصادفة او كاميرات دائمة مسلطة على المكان لرصد الحركة كتامين ... والآيات لم توضح كم من الزمن استمر مشهد هذه القيامة الفريدة .
وفى هذه الاثناء ايضا كان شارع (سدوم ومصر) او كما اظن انه ميدان كبير وسط مدينة اورشليم ... توقفت فيه حركة المرور ... الكل اقترب لينظر ويتاكد مما يرى... والكاميرات تلتقط المشاهد ... وازدحم الشارع بخلق كثير ... وصدر امر من السماء ( اصعدا ) وكان صعودهم اغرب من قيامتهم من الموت .

12وَسَمِعُوا صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:"اصْعَدَا إِلَى ههُنَا". فَصَعِدَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي السَّحَابَةِ، وَنَظَرَهُمَا أَعْدَاؤُهُمَا. 13وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ حَدَثَتْ زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ، فَسَقَطَ عُشْرُ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَقُتِلَ بِالزَّلْزَلَةِ أَسْمَاءٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ: سَبْعَةُ آلاَفٍ. وَصَارَ الْبَاقُونَ فِي رَعْبَةٍ، وَأَعْطَوْا مَجْدًا لإِلهِ السَّمَاءِ. رؤيا 11ـ 12 : 13

الصوت كان عظيما رج المدينة كلها فصعدا الى السماء فى السحابة وكل المدينة المزهوله تنظر ولا تفهم شئ ... وفى تلك الساعة وكلمة ساعة هنا ربما تدل على ان هذا المشهد استمر لمدة ساعة هذا احتمال وفى تلك الساعة حدثت زلزلة عظيمة قتلت سبعة الاف شخص ... وصار الباقون فى رعبة واعطوا مجدا لاله السماء ... كيف نقول انهم اعطوا مجدا لاله السماء وهم يحاربون اولاد الله (ابناء الكنيسة) ؟؟.
انهم يؤمنون بالله ويصلون له لكنهم يتبعون تعاليم الوحشين انهم مخدوعين لا يعرفون الحقيقة ... فهم بينهم وبين انفسهم مؤمنين وفى غاية الايمان لكنهم للاسف واقعين فى فخ الشيطان برغم تحذيرات الانجيل وتحذيرات الرسل المبشرين بيسوع المسيح وتحذيرات الكنائس والشاهدان .

يوحنا 16:‏2 سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَ‍قْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ.

http://magmwr.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post_7958.html


مجدى dd.dy


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكرك يا أجمل أخ حلو على هذا التأمل وهذه الفرضيات الموجوده فيه والغير مؤكده بالطبع، لأن لا مانع من أي تأمل أو تخمين، ولكن لا يوجد شيء مؤكد من هذا كله من جهة التأكيد على بعض أنواع الحرب أسماء الكنائس، فكلها تأتي من تأملات من خلال الأحداث التي نراها والسيناريوهات التي أمام أعيننا، ولكن الأهم هو التعليم الذي أتى من فم الرب اننا نكون مستعدين ليوم مجيئه، واشكرك مرة أخرى على تعبك الحلو، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يوليو 2013)

هل معني هذا ان ايليا واخنوخ ماتوا ولم يصعدوا الي السماء احياء ؟​


----------



## aymonded (22 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل معني هذا ان ايليا واخنوخ ماتوا ولم يصعدوا الي السماء احياء ؟​



سلام لشخصك الحبيب في شخص ربنا يسوع، أخي الغالي لنلتزم بالكتاب المقدس دون تحليل عقلي بشري يخص المنطق الذي نفتكر فيه بدون الحس الروحي الإعلاني حسب مقاصد الله الحي، والله ليس قاصراً على أن يفعل ما يفوق تصوراتنا الخاصة، فلنتبتعد عن التحليل العقلي واستنتاجاته في التعامل مع الله والفهم الغير صحيح حسب إعلان الحق، ولنلتزم بما في الموضوع من إعلان ما يفيد حياتنا الشخصية مع الله، أما الفلسفة البشرية التي تتكلم أن لازم يأتي أخنوخ وإيليا وأن يموتوا مرة أخرى لأنهم لم يموتوا ده كلام جدلي لا معنى له، لأن حتى مكتوب أن دماً ولحماً لا يرثان ملكوت الله، أليس الله بقادر على أن يغير طبيعتهما الترابيه ويجعلهما أن يخلعا الجسد، هل تظن أن الله حفظهما بأجسادهم الترابية ليوم قبل مجيئة ليأتوا مرة أخرى ليحيوا وسط الناس ليموتوا ثم يصعدوا وبعدين يأتي ويلبسوا أجساد ممجده، ثم أن الرب نفسه جاوب التلاميذ وقال أن يوحنا المعمدان هو المشار إليه بإيليا، وفهم اليهود الحرفي غير صحيح، فيا أروع أخ غالي الحرف يقتل، وفي العهد الجديد خرجنا من عتق الحرف لبلوغ الروح والمقاصد الإلهية فلماذا نعود مرة أخرى للحرف ونضع تعليماً لا يتفق مع المجد الإلهي المعلن في شخص ربنا يسوع !!! وكأن الله قاصر أو ضعيف يحتاج لكل هذا الجهد ويتصرف مثل منطق الناس العقلي، لأن كل هذه التفسيرات جاءت من الفكر اليهودي وترسخت في أذهان الناس عبر العصور مع التحليل المنطقي عند الناس، ولكنك لن تجد أحد من الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة شرح أو فسر هذا التفسير العقلي الحرفي الجدلي... النعمة تكون معك
​


----------



## القس مرقوريوس صمويل (17 فبراير 2022)

aymonded قال:


> *رد: أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح*
> 
> ولنُلاحظ جيداً هذا الكلام وننتبه إليه مع العلم أن لم يُذكر اسم إيليا  النبي ولا أخنوخ على الإطلاق ولا حتى بالإشارة إليهما في سفر الرؤيا كما  يدَّعي البعض ويفسرون حسب ما سمعوا من صغرهم من تعاليم بعيدة كل البعد عن  الكتاب المقدس ، وكما رأينا أن القديس يوحنا تقدم بروح إيليا وقوته وليس هو إيليا بشخصه  ، بل يحمل نفس ذات الروح وذات القوة ليُهيء الطريق للمسيح الرب كما شرح  الرب بفمه الطاهر وكتبه الرسل الأطهار القديسين بإلهام الروح في الإنجيل  ...
> ​


*سامحني aymonded هذا الكلام خاطئ وعار تمامًا من الصحة:

والعهد القديم ذكر إيليا صراحة أنه سيأتي قبل مجيء الرب الثاني
أم أنك لا تؤمن بأن العهد القديم موحى به من الله؟!!

تقول الآية: "هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ" (ملا 5:4).
ولم تقُل الآية: قبل مجيء الرب*
*فلو قالت الآية [قبل مجيء الرب] كان يمكن أن يكون لنا الخيار، فنختار مجيء الرب الأول أو الثاني.
ولكن الأية حددت مجيء يوم الرب وليس مجيئه هو.*

*هل تعرف يوم الرب؟!!
هو يوم الرب القادم كخراب من القادر على كل شيء:
"**وَلْوِلُوا لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ، **قَادِمٌ كَخَرَابٍ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ**. لِذلِكَ تَرْتَخِي كُلُّ الأَيَادِي، وَيَذُوبُ كُلُّ قَلْبِ إِنْسَانٍ. فَيَرْتَاعُونَ. تَأْخُذُهُمْ أَوْجَاعٌ وَمَخَاضٌ. يَتَلَوَّوْنَ كَوَالِدَةٍ. يَبْهَتُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ. وُجُوهُهُمْ وُجُوهُ لَهِيبٍ"** (إش 6:13-8).
وأيضًا: "آهِ عَلَى الْيَوْمِ! لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ. يَأْتِي كَخَرَابٍ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ" (يؤ 15:1).
هو اليوم القاسي بسخط وحمو غضب:
"**هُوَذَا يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ قَادِمٌ، **قَاسِيًا بِسَخَطٍ وَحُمُوِّ غَضَبٍ**، لِيَجْعَلَ الأَرْضَ خَرَابًا وَيُبِيدَ مِنْهَا خُطَاتَهَا. فَإِنَّ نُجُومَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَجَبَابِرَتَهَا لاَ تُبْرِزُ نُورَهَا. تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ عِنْدَ طُلُوعِهَا، وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يَلْمَعُ بِضَوْئِهِ. وَأُعَاقِبُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ عَلَى شَرِّهَا، وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ عَلَى إِثْمِهِمْ، وَأُبَطِّلُ تَعَظُّمَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ، وَأَضَعُ تَجَبُّرَ الْعُتَاةِ"** (إش 9:13-11).
هو يوم ارتعاد جميع سُكان الأرض:
"اِضْرِبُوا بِالْبُوقِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ. صَوِّتُوا فِي جَبَلِ قُدْسِي! لِيَرْتَعِدْ جَمِيعُ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَادِمٌ، لأَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ" (يؤ 1:2).
هو العظيم والمخوف جدًا من يطيقه:
"**وَالرَّبُّ يُعْطِي صَوْتَهُ أَمَامَ جَيْشِهِ. إِنَّ عَسْكَرَهُ كَثِيرٌ جِدًّا. فَإِنَّ صَانِعَ قَوْلِهِ قَوِيٌّ، لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ **عَظِيمٌ وَمَخُوفٌ جِدًّا، فَمَنْ يُطِيقُهُ؟**"** (يؤ 11:2).
هو الذي تتحول قبله الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم:
"**تَتَحَوَّلُ الشَّمْسُ إِلَى ظُلْمَةٍ، وَالْقَمَرُ إِلَى دَمٍ** قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِيءَ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ الْعَظِيمُ الْمَخُوفُ"** (يؤ 31:2).
وأيضًا: "تَتَحَوَّلُ الشَّمْسُ إِلَى ظُلْمَةٍ وَالْقَمَرُ إِلَى دَمٍ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِيءَ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ الْعَظِيمُ الشَّهِيرُ" (أع 20:2).
هو اليوم الذي تحتشد فيه جماهير جماهير:
"**جَمَاهِيرُ جَمَاهِيرُ فِي وَادِي الْقَضَاءِ**، لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ فِي وَادِي الْقَضَاءِ"** (يؤ 14:3).
وهو للأشرار يوم ظلام لا نور:
"**أَلَيْسَ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ **ظَلاَمًا لاَ نُورًا**، وَقَتَامًا وَلاَ نُورَ لَهُ؟"** (عا 20:5).
هو اليوم الذي فيه كما فعلت يُفعل بك عملك يرتد على رأسك:
"**فَإِنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ. **كَمَا فَعَلْتَ يُفْعَلُ بِكَ. عَمَلُكَ يَرْتَدُّ عَلَى رَأْسِكَ**"** (عوبديا 15:1).
هو اليوم الذي فيه يقدس الرب مدعويه:
"**اُسْكُتْ قُدَّامَ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَعَدَّ ذَبِيحَةً. **قَدَّسَ مَدْعُوِّيهِ**"** (صفنيا 7:1).
هو اليوم الذي فيه يصرخ الجبار مُرًا:
"**قَرِيبٌ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ الْعَظِيمِ. قَرِيبٌ وَسَرِيعٌ جِدًّا. صَوْتُ يَوْمِ الرّبِّ. **يَصْرُخُ حِينَئِذٍ الْجَبَّارُ مُرًّا**. ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ سَخَطٍ، يَوْمُ ضِيق وَشِدَّةٍ، يَوْمُ خَرَابٍ وَدَمَارٍ، يَوْمُ ظَلاَمٍ وَقَتَامٍ، يَوْمُ سَحَابٍ وَضَبَابٍ. يَوْمُ بُوق وَهُتَافٍ علَى الْمُدُنِ الْمُحَصَّنَةِ وَعَلَى الشُّرُفِ الرَّفِيعَةِ"** (صف 14:1-16).
هو اليوم الذي يجيء كلصٍ في الليل:*
*"**لأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ بِالتَّحْقِيقِ أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ هكَذَا يَجِيءُ. لأَنَّهُ حِينَمَا يَقُولُونَ: «سَلاَمٌ وَأَمَانٌ»، حِينَئِذٍ يُفَاجِئُهُمْ هَلاَكٌ بَغْتَةً، كَالْمَخَاضِ لِلْحُبْلَى، فَلاَ يَنْجُونَ**" (1تس 2:5).*
*هو اليوم الذي نطلب فيه لأحبائنا راحة:*
*"**لِيُعْطِهِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَجِدَ رَحْمَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ**" (2تي 18:1).*
*هو اليوم الذي يهبنا في الرب إكليل البر:*
*"**وَأَخِيرًا قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ أَيْضًا**" (2تي 8:4).*
*هو الذي فيه تزول السموات وتنحل العناصر وتحترق الأرض:
"وَلكِنْ سَيَأْتِي كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ، يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تَزُولُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِضَجِيجٍ، وَتَنْحَلُّ الْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً، وَتَحْتَرِقُ الأَرْضُ وَالْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الَّتِي فِيهَا"** (2بط 10:3).*
*وأيضًا:** "**مُنْتَظِرِينَ وَطَالِبِينَ سُرْعَةَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَنْحَلُّ السَّمَاوَاتُ مُلْتَهِبَةً، وَالْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً تَذُوبُ**" (2بط 12:3)**.
هل عرفت الآن ما هو يوم الرب الذي قبل مجيئه سيرسل لنا الله إيليا؟!!
إنه يوم الرب الأخير يوم نلاقي الرب في الهواء في مجيء الرب الثاني وليس الأول.*​


----------



## القس مرقوريوس صمويل (17 فبراير 2022)

aymonded قال:


> *رد: أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح*
> 
> 
> وبالنسبة لموضوع إيليا الرب نفسه وضحه في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 قائلاً :
> ...


*أيضًا يوم الرب هذا سُمي يوم الرب يسوع، أو يوم ابن الإنسان أو يوم المسيح في العهد الجديد لأنه هو رب المجد ديان ذلك اليوم في مجيئه الثاني:

فيقول بولس الرسول: "الَّذِي سَيُثْبِتُكُمْ أَيْضًا إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ فِي **يَوْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ**" (1كو 8:1).
ويقول عن خاطئ كورنثوس: "أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ مِثْلُ هذَا لِلشَّيْطَانِ لِهَلاَكِ الْجَسَدِ، لِكَيْ تَخْلُصَ الرُّوحُ فِي **يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ**" (1كو 5:5).

وأيضًا يقول رب المجد نفسه: "لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ الَّذِي يَبْرُقُ مِنْ نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ يُضِيءُ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا **ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي يَوْمِهِ**" (لو 24:17).

وأيضًا يقول بولس الرسول لأهل فيلبي: "وَاثِقًا بِهذَا عَيْنِهِ أَنَّ الَّذِي ابْتَدَأَ فِيكُمْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا يُكَمِّلُ إِلَى **يَوْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ** ... حَتَّى تُمَيِّزُوا الأُمُورَ الْمُتَخَالِفَةَ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا مُخْلِصِينَ وَبِلاَ عَثْرَةٍ إِلَى **يَوْمِ الْمَسِيحِ** ... مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِكَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ لافْتِخَارِي فِي **يَوْمِ الْمَسِيحِ**، بِأَنِّي لَمْ أَسْعَ بَاطِلًا وَلاَ تَعِبْتُ بَاطِلًا" (في 16،10،6:1).
ويقول لأهل تسالونيكي: "أَنْ لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُوا سَرِيعًا عَنْ ذِهْنِكُمْ، وَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لاَ بِرُوحٍ وَلاَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَلاَ بِرِسَالَةٍ كَأَنَّهَا مِنَّا: أَيْ أَنَّ **يَوْمَ الْمَسِيحِ** قَدْ حَضَرَ" (2تس 2:2).
إذن فيوم الرب المذكور في العهدين هو نفسه يوم الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الإنسان في مجيئه الثاني.
وبالتالي فالله سيرسل إيليا قبل مجيء يوم الرب في مجيئه الثاني وليس الأول**.*

*أما هذه الآيات سواء (مت 9:17-13) أو (مت 7:11-15)
لا يمكن فهمهما إلا في نور بشارة الملاك لزكريا الكاهن، لما قال له: "**وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا" (لو 17:1)**.
فمثلما أخذ أليشع إثنين من روح إيليا* *(2مل 9:2)** وفي نفس الوقت أليشع ليس هو إيليا، هكذا تقدم يوحنا أمام الرب بروح إيليا وقوته وفي نفس الوقت ليس هو إيليا بشخصه**.
إذن يوحنا المعمدان ليس هو إيليا النبي كما تقول، ولكنه يوحنا الذي يتقدم أمام الرب بروح إيليا وقوته. ولذلك لما قال الرب: "**إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا" (مت 12:17)**، **"فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ [وليس إيليا]" (مت 13:17**)،** ذلك لأن إيليا النبي لم يأتي فعلاً كما قال الرب بل كان يقصد يوحنا أنه كإيليا في روحه وقوته. والدليل على هذا هو قوله جل إسمه**: ".. **مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَإِنْسَانًا لاَبِسًا ثِيَابًا نَاعِمَةً؟ هُوَذَا الَّذِينَ يَلْبَسُونَ الثِّيَابَ النَّاعِمَةَ هُمْ فِي بُيُوتِ الْمُلُوكِ. لكِنْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَنَبِيًّا؟ نَعَمْ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ، وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ. فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ" (يو 8:11-11).*
*أما في الآية**: **(مت 14:11)** لما قال الرب**: "**وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَقْبَلُوا، فَهذَا هُوَ إِيلِيَّا الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ**" فعبارة [مزمع أن يأتي] معناها أنه لم يأتي بعد ولكنه مُقرر أن يأتي في المستقبل. وهذا معناه أن يوحنا تم تشبيهه بإيليا الذي سيأتي قبل مجيء يوم الرب العظيم. ويقول العلامة أوريجانوس (ق 2) في تفسير قول الرب: "فَهذَا هُوَ إِيلِيَّا الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ" (مت 14:11): [**إنه يوحنا وليس هو إيليّا في نفس الوقت، ليس شخصه، إذ لا يعرف عن نفسه أنه مارس حياة شخصيّة سابقة. بهذا يؤكّد القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان رفضه لفكره تناسخ الأرواح، بمعنى إعادة تجسّدها، لكنّه جاء يحمل ذات الفكر والاتّجاه لإيليّا النبي**] و**هذا ما أكّده كثير من آباء الكنيسة مثل القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم (أواخر ق4) والقديس أغسطينوس (أواخر ق4) وغيرهما. (In Ioan , tr 4)**.

أيضًا ما يؤكد أن هذا هو يوحنا وليس إيليا:*
*هو أنه في الوقت الذي فيه يُعلن السيّد المسيح عن يوحنا أنه إيليّا، إلا أن الملاك جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله، يقول لزكريا الكاهن أن يسميه يوحنا وليس إيليا**: "لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا، لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا" (لو 13:1)، وأنه يتقدم بروح إيليا وقوته (لو 17:1). ويوحنا نفسه عندما سُئل إن كان هو إيليّا يجيب**: "**لست أنا"، فيقول الكتاب: "وَهذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا، حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ، وَأَقَرَّ: «إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ». فَسَأَلُوهُ: «إِذًا مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». «أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ»" (يو 19:1).

والسؤال هنا**:
هل الملاك ويوحنا المعمدان لم يكونا صادقين لما قالا أنه ليس إيليا؟!!*
*بالطبع كانا صادقين ويوحنا ليس هو إيليا، ولكنه كان يتقدم بروح إيليا وقوته في الخدمة والكرازة.*


----------



## القس مرقوريوس صمويل (17 فبراير 2022)

aymonded قال:


> *رد: أخنوخ חֲנוֹך – Enoch وهو الجيل السابع من آدم (يهوذا 14) وهل سيظهر قبل المجيء الأخير للمسيح*
> ​ملحوظة هامة جداً   ، شيع خطأ عن أن أخنوخ سيأتي في الألف سنة المذكور عنها في سفر الرؤيا وسيظهر هو وإيليا النبي في الأزمنة الأخيرة قبل المجيء الثاني، وهذا من   تفسير وشرح بعض الكنائس الغير تقليدية نقلاً عن كتابات منسوبة للقديس يوحنا الدمشقي في القرن السابع، وهذه التفسيرات لا علاقة لها بسفر الرؤيا نهائياً لا من بعيد ولا من قريب، ولإثبات ذلك هذه هي الآيات كلها التي ذُكرت عن أخنوخ في الكتاب المقدس ولم يُذكر شيئاً عن مجيئه او ظهوره قبل   مجيء الرب ثانية، بل ولم يوجد له ذكر في ولا آية واحدة في سفر الرؤيا​


*أما أخنوخ فقد أشار إليه الكتاب في آيتين في سفر يشوع بن سيراخ
الآية تقول: "**أَخْنُوخُ أَرْضَى الرَّبَّ فَنُقِلَ، وَسَيُنَادِي الأَجْيَالَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ" (سي 16:44)**.
والسؤال هنا**:
كيف سينادي الأجيال إلى التوبة وسيرته غير مكتوبة ولا معروفة؟!! وكيف وكم من الناس سيتوبون وهو في السماء؟!!*
*قد يتوب أعداد معدودة من الناس عبر الأجيال من خلال الآيات القليلة التي قيلت عنه،** وقد يكون نادى الناس في جيله ليتوبوا**.
ولكن كيف نادى الأجيال إلى التوبة وهو لم يناديهم؟**!!*
*ولذلك لا بُد له أن يظهر في هذه الضيقة العظيمة لينادي الناس بالتوبة.
خصوصًا أن نبوته هي عن هذه الأيام إذ يقول: "**هُوَذَا قَدْ جَاءَ الرَّبُّ فِي رَبَوَاتِ قِدِّيسِيهِ، لِيَصْنَعَ دَيْنُونَةً عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ، وَيُعَاقِبَ جَمِيعَ فُجَّارِهِمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَعْمَالِ فُجُورِهِمِ الَّتِي فَجَرُوا بِهَا، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الصَّعْبَةِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا عَلَيْهِ خُطَاةٌ فُجَّارٌ" (يه 15،14:1)**.

وبالنسبة للشهادة فهو خير من يشهد، فقد شهد له الكتاب ليس أنه سار مع الله وأرضاه فقط، لكنه قال أيضًا: "**لَمْ يُخْلَقْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ أَخْنُوخَ، الَّذِي نُقِلَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ" (سي 16:49)**.
فإن كان يوحنا الذي جاء قبل مجيء الرب الأول لينادي في الناس بالتوبة شُهِدَ له من رب المجد أنه أعظم مواليد النساء، فجدير بأخنوخ الصديق أن ينادي الناس بالتوبة قبل مجيء الرب الأخير لأنه لم يُخْلَقْ على الأرض أحد مثله**.*

*وفى هذا يقول العلامة ترتليانوس (أواخر القرن 2)**:** [لقد انتقل أخنوخ وأيضًا إيليا دون أن يذوقا الموت. لقد أُرجئ موتهما إذ هما محفوظان ليحتملا الموت حتى أنه بدمهما يسحقا ضد المسيح] (A treatise on the Soul, 50).
وأيضًا: [إن الله أبقى أخنوخ وإيليا في السماء بجسديهما لحين إرسالهما للشهادة وليموتا كمثل سائر البشر بالجسد حيث يقتلهما ضد المسيح لأنهما قد صعدا حيين].
ويقول القديس مار افرام السرياني (ق 4)**:** [قبل هذه الحوادث كلها سوف يرسل الرب الرؤوف إيليا التسبيتي وأخنوخ (رؤ 3:11) لكي يعلما التقوى للناس ويكرزا للكل بمعرفة الله، حتى لا يؤمنوا بالطاغي ويخافوا منه. فيقولان: (أيها الناس لا تنخدعوا ولا تؤمنوا به. لا تخضعوا بمحارب الله لا تخافوا منه لأنه سيُقضى عليه سريعًا. ها إن الرب يأتي من السماء ليدين أولئك الذين آمنوا بعجائبه)] (مقالة عن ضد المسيح وآخر الأيام**)**.*


----------



## القس مرقوريوس صمويل (17 فبراير 2022)

aymonded قال:


> اي منطق يقصده الكاتب يا ترى وكيف وصل لهذا المنطق، وايه هو إكليل الشهادة اللي هايخدوه يا ترى !!! هل لأن لازم الناس تموت مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة، فلابد من أن ياتي إيليا وأخنوخ ليموتا !!! يعني هو الله عجز أنه يتصرف !!! وهل يُريد أن يقول لأن الله خطفهم وحفظهم ليوم موتهما مرة أخرى على الأرض فلازم حسب المنطق يأتوا ليموتا مرة أخرى، أي منطق هذا يا ترى !!! وبأي روح يكون هذا الكلام، هل الله يأخذ أحد ليحفظه ليوم الموت مرة أخرى بعد أن اراحه من الأرض وشرورها !!! هل نُفسر الكتاب المقدس بهذه الطريقة الفكرية الحرفية بدون إعلان واضح، وهل سمعنا في كلام الله كله على مستوى العهدين أن الله سيأتي بهما ليموتهم ثم يحيهم !!! هل ده عمل إلهي أم شغل الناس التي تميل نحو كلام الإنسانية المقنع الخالي من برهان الروح والقوة !!!
> 
> عموماً أخنوخ وإيليا حالة استثنائية وكلام القديس بولس الرسول كان عن الحلات العامة وليست الخاصة التي لا نستطيع ان نفصل فيها طالما لم يكن هناك إعلان واضح ومحدد لها وكلها افتراضات واستنتاجات من الناس لا يستطيع أحد البت فيها بكل هذا التأكيد، ثم ألا يقدر الله ان يغير طبيعة أجسادهما في طرفة عين !!! ومين يقدر يقرر ما لم يقرره الكتاب المقدس، ثم مين اللي يأكد أن الشاهدين هما أخنوخ وإيليا مع أن *الرب بفمه الطاهر قال للتلاميذ إن إيليا اتى وكان يقصد يوحنا المعمدان الذي أتى بروح إيليا ولم يعرفه اليهود* ...​


*بالنسبة لحته إن الله عجز أنه يتصرف، ويقدر يخليهم يتغيروا في لحظة
لا طبعًا ؛ ربنا قادر على كل شيء، ولكن:
هل الله ينقض أو يناقض كلامه وهذه الآيات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس؟**!!
ألم يقُل بفمه الطاهر: **"اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ" (مت 35:24)**؟!!
ألم يحترم رب المجد شريعة موسى وقال للأبرص: **"فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرْ أَنْ لاَ تَقُولَ لأَحَدٍ. بَلِ اذْهَبْ أَرِ نَفْسَكَ لِلْكَاهِنِ، وَقَدِّمِ الْقُرْبَانَ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ مُوسَى شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ»" (مت 4:8)**؟!!*

*ولهذا فهذه الآيات الموحى بها من الله لن ينقضها ولا يناقضها لأنه قادر على كل شيء**.
وعليه في ضوء الآيات التي تقول**: "**هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا، وَلكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ، فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ، عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ، فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ، وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ" (1كو 52،51:15**). إن قُلنا قولك بأن الرب** لن يرسل الرب إيليا وأخنوخ في الضيقة العظيمة، فهناك فئتان فقط ستكونان موجودتان عند سماع البوق الأخير:*
*1. الأموات** الذين سيقومون عديمي فساد، وبالطبع إيليا وأخنوخ لن يكونا منهم لأنهما لم يموتا بل في السماء.*
*2.* *الأحياء على الأرض** الذين سيتغيرون في لحظة في طرفة عين، وأيضًا إيليا وأخنوخ لن يكونا فيهما لأنهما في السماء والرب لم يرسلهما.*
*لم يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن فئة ثالثة ستتغير أو تلبس عدم الفساد غير هاتان الفئتان**.
أين إيليا وأخنوخ من بين هؤلاء؟!!*
*كيف سيقوما عديمي فساد وهما لم يموتا أصلاً؟!!*
*وكيف سيتغيران معنا وهما ليسوا من الباقون معنا على الأرض؟!!
وغير هذا وذاك ماذا تقول في تفسير الآية**:** "وُضِعَ للنّاسِ أنْ يَموتوا مَرَّةً ثُمَّ بَعدَ ذلكَ الدَّينونَةُ" (عب 27:9)؟!!
أم أن إيليا وأخنوخ ليسوا من جنس الناس؟!!

بالنسبة للمنطق الذي تتكلم عنه
لقد حفظ الله إيليا وأخنوخ ليشهدا في الأيام الأخيرة ويناديا الناس بالتوبة**.
أيضًا لأنه لا بُد لكل إنسان أن يموت كما قال الكتاب**: "وُضِعَ للنّاسِ أنْ يَموتوا مَرَّةً ثُمَّ بَعدَ ذلكَ الدَّينونَةُ" (عب 27:9)، **ولا يوجد إنسان لن يموت وإلا تكون هذه الآية ليست لكل الناس. وأيضًا لأنه لا يستطيع بالجسد المادي أن يدخل ملكوت السموات في اليوم الأخير، لأن الكتاب يقول**: "**إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ، وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ" (1كو 50:15)**.
نحن نثق في كلام الله لذلك قد حفظ إيليا وأخنوخ من الموت، لكنهما لا يمكن أن يرثا الملكوت وهما بجسدهما المائت، لا بُد لهذا الجسد المائت أن يتغير للجسد الممجد .. لذلك فمعظم المفسرين يقولون إن أخنوخ وإيليا هما الشاهدان المذكوران في سفر الرؤيا: "وسأُعطي لشاهِدَيَّ، فيَتَنَبَّآنِ ألفًا ومِئَتَينِ وسِتينَ يومًا، لابِسَينِ مُسوحًا" (رؤ11: 3)، وهما اللذان سيحاربان الأثيم وينتصران عليه رغم أنه سيقتلهما في النهاية.*​


----------



## القس مرقوريوس صمويل (17 فبراير 2022)

aymonded قال:


> *ثانياً*: الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس كيرلس الكبير والقديس باسليوس وغيرهم الكثيرين لم يفسروا سفر الرؤيا ولم يشرحوه، ربما استخدمو بعضهم بعض الآيات بمعنى روحي أو فيما يخص الدفاع عن لاهوت المسيح الرب فقط، ولم يتطرقوا لتفسيره وشرحه، وكل من شرحوه هم بعض الآباء الغير معتبرين ولم يتفق فيهم أحد على تفسير محدد، فكل واحد *يميل لرأي مختلف وبخاصة في هذه الفقرة*، لأن البعض قال أن الزيتونتان ترمز لليهود والأمم الذين ستخرج منهما الشهادة، وكلام كثير جداً ومطوَّل، *ومختلف من شخص لآخر* لا أستطيع أن أكتبه هنا لطوله الشديد ويحتاج ترجمة مجهدة جداً لي، وكل كتب تفسير سفر الرؤيا اختلف فيها الكثيرين اختلاف شديد لا نستطيع تحديده أو نميل لرأي محدد فيه، وهناك عموماً مدرستان للتفسير، مدرسة تشرح وتفسر في الإسخاتولجي أي التفسير المستقبلي وبالغت في التفسير جداً، وأحياناً تعتمد على الحرف والتجميع ما بين الفكر اليهودي والفكر المسيحي وفي كل فترة تختلف وجهات النظر في الشرح والتفسير، وتظهر في كل زمن اختلافات ونظريات جديدة تنفي سابقتها والبعض أكد والبعض نفى، وأخذ البعض بينقل من كتب الإخوة بلاموس...
> 
> والمدرسة الأخرى شرحت سفر الرؤيا بالالتزام بالعصر الرسولي والحديث عن مشكلة الكنيسة في هذا الوقت منذ تحقيق التجسد الإلهي ومشكلة الكنيسة مع الرومان وانهيار الامبراطورية الرومانية، وقالت ان الوحش هو الإمبراطور وصورة الوحش المجلس الإمبراطوري، وهناك بعض الألفاظ المستخدمة من الثيمورا وهو علم تحوير الألفاظ عند اليهود واستخدمتها بعد ذلك الكنيسة، ووجهة نظر هذه المدرسة عموماً أنها تقول أن الكنيسة تحت الاضطهاد فلماذا يقول لها الرب ما سيحدث بعد 2000 أو 3000 سنة، مع الحفاظ على أن سفر الرؤيا ممكن أن تحدث أحداث مشابهه له، وأيضاً بيتكلم عن انتهاء الأزمنة من جهة شر الأيام الشديد، وركزت على المعنى الرمزي وليس الحرفي بالمعنى اليهودي ...​


*أما موضوع أنك تقول أن الآباء الآباء المعتبرين أعمدة في الكنيسة مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس كيرلس الكبير والقديس باسليوس وغيرهم الكثيرين لم يفسروا سفر الرؤيا ولم يشرحوه، وأن كل من شرحوه هم بعض الآباء الغير معتبرين ولم يتفق فيهم أحد على تفسير محدد، وتقول عنهم شُراح وجاءوا بعد يوحنا الدمشقي في القرن السابع.
هل العلامة أوريجانوس والعلامة ترتليانوس من القرن الثاني، والقديس ذهبي الفم والقديس أغسطينوس ومار افرام السرياني من القرن الرابع غير معتبرين؟!!*
*وهل كل هؤلاء الأباء إتطلعوا على ما جاء في التلمود ونقلوا عنه مثل يوحنا الدمشقي الذي جاء في القرن السابع؟!!*

*أنت يا سيدي لا يعجبك الآباء ولا الشراح ولا مدرسة الإسخاتولوجي فتقول بالغت في التفسير جدًا ولا المدرسة الملتزمة بالعصر الرسولي وفسروا تفسيرًا روحيًا!!
أرجوك يا سيدي قُل لي يا سيدي ما الذي يعجبك؟!!
هل يعجبك الآباء الذين لم يفسروا؟!!
أم يعجبك أن نحيا بلا أقوال آباء ولا تسليم ولا تفسير؟!!
ويعجبك أن نقول بشيء لم يحدث، كقولك بعدم مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء ((يوم الرب)) في مجيئه الثاني؟!!*


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2022)

استاذ ايمن انتقل الى السماء الله يرحمه لايستطيع الرد على حضرتك


----------



## القس مرقوريوس صمويل (17 فبراير 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> استاذ ايمن انتقل الى السماء الله يرحمه لايستطيع الرد على حضرتك


*آسف جدًا*
*الله يرحمه*
*ولكني كان لازم أرد على خطأ تعليمه سامحيني*


----------

